#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Межбуддийский форум >  > > >  >  >  Изгнание монаха из центра АП ОН

## Топпер

Вчера было у меня небольшое окно в графике пребывания в Москве и т.к. я оказался недалеко от центра Карма-Кагью Оле Нидала, что расположен на Петровском бульваре, я решил наведаться туда.

Центр произвёл приятное впечатление в плане интерьера, но неприятное впечатление по атмосфере.
Народ в трапезной встретил меня весьма прохладно. Молодёжь, правда в коридоре проявлиа большую заинтересованность и даже пригласила меня на коллективную медитацию. Однако из старший товарищ (мужчина за сорок), выполняющий видимо роль смотрящего, проявил бдительность и мотивируя тем, что на коллективную медитацию собираются новички и, что мой внешний вид (а он даже выразил сомнение в том, что так одеваются буддийские монахи) может их смутить или соблазнить задать мне вопросы о другой, не олинидаловской традиции, изгнал меня из буддийского центра. 
Сей факт меня, честно говоря озадачил. Конечно я — известный не любитель тибетского буддизма и особых иллюзий в этом смысле давно не испытываю, но всё-таки я ожидал пусть прохладного, но приёма: чашки чая, какого-либо разговора на общебуддийские темы. Я достаточно часто хожу по буддийским центрам и везде и всегда находил темы для беседы. Наш тхеравадинский центр также принимает всех желающих. Более того, за мою бытность монахом я заходил и в христианские церкви и в синагоги и подвергся изгнанию только один раз, когда вместе с Саду Ратанасарой нас попросили покинуть Никольскую (кажется) церковь. С христианами, в целом понятно и простительно: мы для них нехристи и враги веры христовой, но чтобы буддийского монаха изгоняли из буддийского же центра даже *не за проповедь учения* отличного от учения Оле Нидала, а *просто из опасения* на тему того, что он может, отвечая на какие-либо вопросы, приоткрыть страшный секрет, что буддизм — это не только Оле Нидал, такого я не ожидал. 
В процессе короткого разговора выяснилось, что я не одинок в плане нежелательноти посетителей. Дзеновцев он на практиках тоже не приветствуют.

Какие выводы для себя  я сделал? Я и раньше весьма прохладно относился к АП ОН  (на основании личого опыта общения с адептами, личного посещения и прослушивания леций Оле Нидала, холиваров на БФ), но всё-таки,  в разговорах и переписке с христианами, христианскими апологетами, религиоведами, журналистами и т.п. На вопросы о данной организации я придерживался такого мнения: что мы буддисты сами, внутри буддизма разберёмся с их воззрениями и, что людям неискушённым не нужно писать, что АП ОН секта. Теперь впредь я более не буду выгораживать данную организацию т.к. для себя выводы сделал: секта. Не тоталитарная конечно, ибо не препятствует выходу адептов из своего состава, но харизматическая, ибо препятствует получению информации, отличной от информации распространяемой харизматичным лидером.

----------

Al Tolstykh (20.06.2012), AlekseyE (20.06.2012), AlexThunder (21.07.2012), Ann Ginger (20.06.2012), Aryaman (08.08.2012), Bob (20.06.2012), Dorje Dugarov (20.06.2012), Epihod (02.08.2012), Eugeny (20.06.2012), Ittosai (20.06.2012), Kittisaro (20.06.2012), Lanky (20.06.2012), Legba (22.06.2012), Liza Lyolina (20.06.2012), Lungrig (20.06.2012), Magan Poh (20.06.2012), Neroli (20.06.2012), Osh (20.06.2012), Pedma Kalzang (20.06.2012), Pyro (20.06.2012), Raudex (20.06.2012), Shunja (20.06.2012), SlavaR (20.07.2012), Wyrd (20.06.2012), Zosia (20.06.2012), Александр Кеосаян (05.07.2012), Ануруддха (20.06.2012), Аньезка (20.06.2012), Борис Оширов (21.06.2012), Буль (20.06.2012), Вантус (20.06.2012), Велеслав (19.10.2012), Джнянаваджра (20.06.2012), Дима Н. (01.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Елена Саяпина (12.07.2012), Йосель Чойдрон (20.06.2012), Карло (21.06.2012), Карма Палджор (20.06.2012), лесник (20.06.2012), Маркион (20.06.2012), Михаил Угамов (20.06.2012), Норбу (04.07.2012), Нэйлер Пенн (20.06.2012), Ольга Ш. (21.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (20.06.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (21.06.2012), Сергей Хос (20.06.2012), Сергей Ч (20.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (21.06.2012), Тао (20.06.2012), Федор Ф (20.06.2012), Фил (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012), Че Линг (21.06.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

И после этого мне еще будут говорить, что нехорошо высказываться супротив Ассоциации. Вообще несколько противно.
Надо будет наверное Леонтьевой отписать, чт ов центре в очередной раз отожгли

----------

Pema Sonam (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Сергей Хос (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Однако из старший товарищ (мужчина за сорок), выполняющий видимо роль смотрящего, проявил бдительность и мотивируя тем, что на коллективную медитацию собираются новички и, что мой внешний вид (а он даже выразил сомнение в том, что так одеваются буддийские монахи) может их смутить или соблазнить задать мне вопросы о другой, не олинидаловской традиции, изгнал меня из буддийского центра.


Наверное он про вас подумал, что вы какой-то сектант -)

----------

Дондог (10.08.2012)

----------


## Echo

> выполняющий видимо роль смотрящего, проявил бдительность и мотивируя тем, что на коллективную медитацию собираются новички и, что мой внешний вид (а он даже выразил сомнение в том, что так одеваются буддийские монахи) может их смутить или соблазнить задать мне вопросы о другой, не олинидаловской традиции, изгнал меня из буддийского центра.


Встаем на место мужика. Вы, Топпер, отвечаете за порядок в тхеравадинском центре. Перед службой(ну например даной) к вам приходит человек в каком-то непонятном трепье с ожерельем из черепов и барабаном под мышкой с желанием "поговорить". Ваши действия?

Вообще, информация поданая таким образом носит характер сплетни и отдает троллингом. В чем вопрос темы?

----------

Tong Po (21.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Бханте, а каким образом вас изгнали и мотивировали хоть как-то это вербально?
> Вообще очень и очень это заставляет расстроиться и задуматься.


Дословно диалог воспроизвести не смогу, но общий посыл был такой, что моё присутствие здесь нежелательно по причине прихода новичков и, что я должен покинуть центр. В центре, дескать даже присутствие дзеновцев нежелательно, а уж тем более присутствие монаха другой традиции (даже более того, было сказано, что я не похож на буддийского монаха и у них есть сомнения).

----------

Фил (20.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Наверное он про вас подумал, что вы какой-то сектант -)


Сложно было так подумать. Всё-таки я объяснил, что я из тхеравады. Никаких небуддийских идей не излагал.

----------

Маркион (20.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Сложно было так подумать. Всё-таки я объяснил, что я из тхеравады. Никаких небуддийских идей не излагал.


А может он и не знает что такое тхе-ра-ва-да -)

----------

AlekseyE (20.06.2012), Wyrd (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Сергей Ч (20.06.2012), Тао (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Встаем на место мужика. Вы, Топпер, отвечаете за порядок в тхеравадинском центре. Перед службой(ну например даной) к вам приходит человек в каком-то непонятном трепье с ожерельем из черепов и барабаном под мышкой с желанием "поговорить". Ваши действия?


Мои действия? Путь сидит, если не начинает проповедовать и не ведёт себя агрессивно. А какие ещё могут быть действия? Ещё я стараюсь чаем напоить и поговорить с каждым вновь пришедшим. И поверьте, к нам не только тхеравадины заходят.



> Вообще, информация поданая таким образом носит характер сплетни и отдает троллингом.


Какой сплетни? Я вам даю информацию из первых рук. 



> В чем вопрос темы?


Вопросов уже нет. Данная тема - просто предостережение.

----------

AlekseyE (20.06.2012), Eugeny (20.06.2012), Алексей Е (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Йосель Чойдрон (20.06.2012), лесник (20.06.2012), Маркион (20.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (20.06.2012), Сергей Хос (20.06.2012), Сергей Ч (20.06.2012), Фил (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> А может он и не знает что такое тхе-ра-ва-да -)


У меня сложилось впечатление что знает, но не хочет, чтобы это узнали новички.

----------

AlekseyE (20.06.2012), Маркион (20.06.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Топпер. Вот и вас сосчитали. Поздравляю. Хотя и не с чем.
Надо будет узнать, не засветился ли и сам в их внутренней рассылке  :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (10.08.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А может он и не знает что такое тхе-ра-ва-да -)





> Конечно я — известный не любитель тибетского буддизма и особых иллюзий в этом смысле давно не испытываю, но всё-таки я ожидал пусть прохладного, но приёма: чашки чая, какого-либо разговора на общебуддийские темы. Я достаточно часто хожу по буддийским центрам и везде и всегда находил темы для беседы.




Топпер, скажите честно, а Вы хотели немножко помиссионерить? :Smilie:  А иначе зачем заходить во всякие там церквы, синагогэ и тибетские буддизьмы?

----------

Neroli (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Кузьмич (20.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.06.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (21.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012)

----------


## Echo

> Путь сидит, *если не начинает проповедовать* и не ведёт себя агрессивно.


С ваших слов под таким же предлогом вас и выпроводили.



> Какой сплетни? Я вам даю информацию из первых рук.


Форма подачи сплетнеческая - вы выложили лишь свое видение ситуации как факт.



> Вопросов уже нет. Данная тема - просто предостережение.


Раздел не перепутали? И в чем предостережение, если нам не известно что там происходило обьективно?

----------

Дифо (21.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Раздел не перепутали? И в чем предостережение, если нам не известно что там происходило обьективно?


Топпер раздел не перепутал. И вроде всё ясно написал. Можно написать и открытым текстом, а можно просто дать инфу для размышлений. Он избрал второе, что в чём-то полезнее

----------

Bob (20.06.2012), Ittosai (20.06.2012), Джигме (20.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (20.06.2012), Йосель Чойдрон (20.06.2012), Маркион (20.06.2012), Сергей Хос (20.06.2012), Сергей Ч (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, скажите честно, а Вы хотели немножко помиссионерить?


Скорее хотел проверить на практике заявление о буддийскости. Ибо слова - это хорошо, но дела говорят лучше слов.

Да и что вы называете миссионерством? Если рассказ о тхераваде за чаем, в случае *если бы были заданы вопросы*, тогда конечно рассказал бы. Сам бы проповедовать не стал. Плюс хотел и от себя вопросы позадавать. Мне тоже интересно, как трактуются те или иные стороны учения.

----------

Eugeny (20.06.2012), Йосель Чойдрон (20.06.2012), Фил (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> С ваших слов под таким же предлогом вас и выпроводили.


читаем внимательней:




> даже *не за проповедь учения* отличного от учения Оле Нидала, а *просто из опасения*

----------

Wyrd (20.06.2012), Джигме (20.06.2012), Сергей Ч (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Бханте, это был ваш первый визит в центр АП ОН?
Имеет ли здесь место факт того, что просто люди попавшиеся вам были не совсем адекватны?
Стоит ли рапространять эти наблюдения на органазацию в целом?

----------

лесник (20.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> С ваших слов под таким же предлогом вас и выпроводили.


Вот именно, что под предлогом.



> Форма подачи сплетнеческая - вы выложили лишь свое видение ситуации как факт.


Если вам форма кажется сплетнической, не участвуйте в теме. Не поддерживайте распространение сплетней.



> Раздел не перепутали? И в чем предостережение, если нам не известно что там происходило обьективно?


Понимаете в чём дело: что бы там не происходило объективно (кроме убийств и знасилований, конечно), но когда из организации везде заявляющей о своей буддийскости выгоняют буддийского монаха, такое поведение говорит лучше любых слов.

----------

Eugeny (20.06.2012), Raudex (20.06.2012), Велеслав (19.10.2012), Джигме (20.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (20.06.2012), Йосель Чойдрон (20.06.2012), Маркион (20.06.2012), Сергей Ч (20.06.2012), Федор Ф (20.06.2012), Фил (20.06.2012)

----------


## Echo

> Сложно было так подумать. Всё-таки я объяснил, что я из тхеравады. Никаких небуддийских идей не излагал.


Я например, если бы не видел Топпера, тоже бы его выпроводил на месте этого чела. Просто потому что решил что передо мной эзотерствующий, наркоман, или душевнобольной. Обозначив таким образом человека в непонятной одежде зашедшего в религиозный центр(не имея к нему отношения) поговорить, я бы в большинстве случаев оказался прав. Нафик рисковать?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Я например, если бы не видел Топпера, тоже бы его выпроводил на месте этого чела. Просто потому что решил что передо мной эзотерствующий, наркоман, или душевнобольной. Обозначив таким образом человека в непонятной одежде зашедшего в религиозный центр(не имея к нему отношения) поговорить, я бы в большинстве случаев оказался прав. Нафик рисковать?


Ну вообще недавно одному из лам, присланных Кармапой в РФ, было запрещено под каким-то предлогом давать учения и читать лекции в некоторых центрах ККАПОН. Так что пример Топпера в общем-то не является чем-то особенным в этом плане.

----------

Eugeny (20.06.2012), Велеслав (19.10.2012), Джигме (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Сергей Ч (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Я например, если бы не видел Топпера, тоже бы его выпроводил на месте этого чела. Просто потому что решил что передо мной эзотерствующий, наркоман, или душевнобольной. Обозначив таким образом человека в непонятной одежде зашедшего в религиозный центр(не имея к нему отношения) поговорить, я бы в большинстве случаев оказался прав.


Для этого существует такой странный орган, как язык.
После 5 минут разговора, можно понять, кто перед тобой.

Ей богу, новички, которые приходят в такие центры, гораздо более опасней, чем наркоманы и душевнобольные. Так что не стоит оправдывать обыкновенное хамство.

----------

Magan Poh (20.06.2012), Pyro (20.06.2012), Велеслав (19.10.2012), Джигме (20.06.2012), Йосель Чойдрон (20.06.2012), Маркион (20.06.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (21.06.2012), Тао (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Фил (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Бханте, это был ваш первый визит в центр АП ОН?


В московский цент - первый раз. В питерском был раза четыре. Один раз давно, ещё в статусе миряниа. Второй раз встречался с Койгабаровым, брал материалы для фотовыставки о российском буддизме, которую мы делали в Бангкоке. Решили в т.ч. и о Карма-Кагью упомянуть. Последние два раза был с группой монахов. Думаю, что группу выставлять на улицу было бы большой ошибкой.



> Имеет ли здесь место факт того, что просто люди попавшиеся вам были не совсем адекватны?


Я так понял, что самый старший и серьёзный мужчина - один из руководителей центра. Поэтому мне сложно расценить его, как неадекватного.



> Стоит ли рапространять эти наблюдения на органазацию в целом?


я в стартовом сообщении уже упоминал, что у меня достаточно примеров перед глазами. В т.ч. и из личного опыта. Лет восемь назад меня, например, принципиально не пускали на лекцию Оле Нидала бесплатно (при том, что для школьников в любом количестве вход был бесплатным). Именно по причине того, что я монах.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (20.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Йосель Чойдрон (20.06.2012), лесник (20.06.2012), Маркион (20.06.2012), Фил (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Я например, если бы не видел Топпера, тоже бы его выпроводил на месте этого чела. Просто потому что решил что передо мной эзотерствующий, наркоман, или душевнобольной. Обозначив таким образом человека в непонятной одежде зашедшего в религиозный центр(не имея к нему отношения) поговорить, я бы в большинстве случаев оказался прав. Нафик рисковать?


Хорошее у вас в дзогчене преподают отношение ко всем ЖС :Smilie:

----------

Bob (20.06.2012), Magan Poh (20.06.2012), Neroli (20.06.2012), Wyrd (20.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Леонид Ш (20.06.2012), лесник (20.06.2012), Маркион (20.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.06.2012), Ондрий (20.06.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (21.06.2012), Сергей Ч (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Echo

> Вот именно, что под предлогом.


То есть вы его мотивацию определили силой своей ясности?



> Если вам форма кажется сплетнической, не участвуйте в теме. Не поддерживайте распространение сплетней.


Если бы я поддерживал сплетню, то я бы в этой теме говорил прямопротивоположное.



> Понимаете в чём дело: что бы там не происходило объективно (кроме убийств и знасилований, конечно), но когда из организации везде заявляющей о своей буддийскости выгоняют буддийского монаха, такое поведение говорит лучше любых слов.


Буддийский(а если точнее тхераваддинский) монах в нашей стране диковинка и далеко не у всех(за исключением тхераваддинов) есть необходимый шаблон восприятия чтобы вот так на глаз его идентифицировать.

p/s/ а вообще действительно, чего я вписываюсь... хотите так поступать - ваше право. Всего доброго.

----------

Топпер- (20.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Я например, если бы не видел Топпера, тоже бы его выпроводил на месте этого чела. Просто потому что решил что передо мной эзотерствующий, наркоман, или душевнобольной. Обозначив таким образом человека в непонятной одежде зашедшего в религиозный центр(не имея к нему отношения) поговорить, я бы в большинстве случаев оказался прав. Нафик рисковать?


Вообще ещё никто никогда не говорил мне, что я произвожу впечатление эзотерствующего или душевнобольного. Но если руководитель местной организации не знает, как выглядят буддийские монахи, то тем хуже. Если руководители не знают, то чему вообще учат в этих центрах?

----------

AlekseyE (20.06.2012), Bob (20.06.2012), Dorje Dugarov (20.06.2012), Pyro (20.06.2012), Вантус (20.06.2012), Велеслав (19.10.2012), Джигме (20.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (20.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Йосель Чойдрон (20.06.2012), Леонид Ш (20.06.2012), Маркион (20.06.2012), Нэйлер Пенн (20.06.2012), Ондрий (20.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (20.06.2012), Сергей Хос (20.06.2012), Сергей Ч (20.06.2012), Тао (20.06.2012), Фил (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Возможно стоит обратиться к представителям Московского центра АП ОН за комментариями, что бы разрешить непонимание.

----------

AndyZ (20.06.2012), Dorje Dugarov (20.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (20.06.2012), Нэйлер Пенн (20.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Тао

> Я например, если бы не видел Топпера, тоже бы его выпроводил на месте этого чела. Просто потому что решил что передо мной эзотерствующий, наркоман, или душевнобольной. Обозначив таким образом человека в непонятной одежде зашедшего в религиозный центр(не имея к нему отношения) поговорить, я бы в большинстве случаев оказался прав. Нафик рисковать?


Рисковать чем, простите? Кроме того, с человеком можно недолго поговорить, чтобы сделать выводы о его адекватности.

----------

Маркион (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> После 5 минут разговора, можно понять, кто перед тобой, в особенности если ты руководишь религиозными центром.


Здесь, на всякий случай отмечу, что возможно этот человек и не был непосредственным руководителем. К сожалению ни имя, ни должность я не догадался спросить. Но, насколько я понял, всё-таки кто-то из актива.

Если где-либо есть фотогалереи связанные с московским центром, просьба скинуть. Может быть я смогу узнать этого человека.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (20.06.2012)

----------


## Тао

> Дзеновцев он на практиках тоже не приветствуют.


И это уже совсем печаль. Закрытость организации "для своих" налицо. Одна надежда - что так только в конкретном московском центре. Но надежды на то мало.

----------

Маркион (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012)

----------


## Echo

> Для этого существует такой странный орган, как язык.
> После 5 минут разговора, можно понять, кто перед тобой, в особенности если ты руководишь религиозными центром.


Не факт что было время на эти пять минут разговора. Тем более что от шаблона вызванного необычным видом довольно трудно отделаться. Вы хотите обсудить детали ситуации которая нам обоим неизвестна?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Да ну, когда странные по форме и одежде люди заходят в БЦ, на всякий случай одним глазом контролируешь ритуальное имущество, а другим смотришь, как человек отвечает на твои вопросы. Если есть лама, то мужичков из центра покрепче на кордон ставишь. А кружечку налить чаю, - так всенепременно. Люди многие в буддизм приходят странными, а потом постепенно, ходя в БЦ, становятся более адекватными(надеюсь). И, вообще, все мы неадекватные - каждый в своем ключе. Но по речи и поведению любого человека многое можно сразу увидеть - это правда. Если без предубеждения понимать суть буддизма.

Просто за новым человеком надо пристально присмотреть поначалу. 

А как народ в буддизм-то вообще пойдет, ежели его пинками выгонять? да и о буддистах будет такое "замечательное" мнение....у нас, бывают, приходят ненормальные порой. Бабульки полусумасшедшие - чаю на халяву попить, о жизни поговорить....Ну, мы за обувью на входе присматриваем побольше :Smilie: пару раз не досчитались :Smilie: 

Ко мне один раз в дверь дяденька в белых одеждах из Харе Кришна постучался, подарил какие-то печеньки, предложил сделать офферинг взамен на книжечку, в дом стрелой не устремлялся, я дала ему 5 евро и книжечку про вегетарианское питание взяла - все равно их философские теории изучать не буду. Печеньки положила на алтарь. дяденьке пожелала счастья. Это только свидетелей Иеговы нельзя домой пускать - они тут же напором проникают в гостиную и крепко держатся за стул. Я в переговорное устройство им отвечаю, что буддистка, в бога не верю.

----------

Pyro (20.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Дубинин (20.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.06.2012), Тао (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012)

----------


## Федор Ф

> Я например, если бы не видел Топпера, тоже бы его выпроводил на месте этого чела. Просто потому что решил что передо мной эзотерствующий, наркоман, или душевнобольной. Обозначив таким образом человека *в непонятной одежде* зашедшего в религиозный центр


В этом центре не знают, как выглядит одежда буддийского монаха??? Это просто анекдот! А кто такой Будда они знают?

----------

Bob (20.06.2012), Dorje Dugarov (20.06.2012), Kittisaro (20.06.2012), Neroli (20.06.2012), Pedma Kalzang (20.06.2012), Pema Sonam (20.06.2012), Pyro (20.06.2012), Raudex (20.06.2012), Аньезка (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Дхармананда (20.06.2012), Елена Саяпина (12.07.2012), Йосель Чойдрон (20.06.2012), Карло (21.06.2012), Леонид Ш (20.06.2012), Маркион (20.06.2012), Ондрий (20.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (20.06.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (21.06.2012), Сергей Ч (20.06.2012), Тао (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Фил (20.06.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

Если тхеравадинский монах рвет шаблоны активистам АП, это тоже достаточно зачетно.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (20.06.2012), Echo (20.06.2012), Ho Shim (21.06.2012), Pedma Kalzang (20.06.2012), Pyro (20.06.2012), Аньезка (20.06.2012), Велеслав (19.10.2012), Джигме (20.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Дхармананда (20.06.2012), Йосель Чойдрон (20.06.2012), лесник (20.06.2012), Ондрий (20.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (20.06.2012), Тао (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Не факт что было время на эти пять минут разговора. Тем более что от шаблона вызванного необычным видом довольно трудно отделаться. Вы хотите обсудить детали ситуации которая нам обоим неизвестна?


Факт того, что человек прогоняет другого, кто как то не встраивается в матрицу его собственного шаблона, свидетельствует о натуральном средневековом отношении, если вы хотите подыскать доводы оправдывающие это поведение, то мне бы было очень интересно. А время на пару минут разговора, есть всегда. Тем более как может вид монаха, вызывать негативные эмоции? В буддизме? 

За деталями я предлагаю обратиться в центр, а пока я оцениваю ситуацию, по словам участника.

----------

Маркион (20.06.2012), Тао (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Федор Ф (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Хорошее у вас в дзогчене преподают отношение ко всем ЖС


И не говорите, Пема.
А может Echo и есть тот самый "старший товарищ (мужчина за сорок)"?  :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Маркион (20.06.2012), Сергей Ч (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Федор Ф (20.06.2012), Фил (20.06.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Не факт что было время на эти пять минут разговора. Тем более что от шаблона вызванного необычным видом довольно трудно отделаться. Вы хотите обсудить детали ситуации которая нам обоим неизвестна?


Вы часто бываете на коллективных практиках, посвящениях итд? Там иногда бывают ОЧЕНЬ СТРАННЫЕ ЛЮДИ, но однако - с ними вопрос всегда как-нибудь решается. А если они не совершают ничего мешающего окружающим - так тем более всё мирно проходит. Некоторые откровенно душевнобольные люди, можно сказать, от соприкосновения с Дхармой "приходят в рамки". Ну, не все конечно. Но не надо уподобляться фарисеям - выгонять человека из центра даже за то, что он выглядит подозрительно - это нонсенс. А уж за принадлежность к другой буддийской традиции - так тем более. 

Я представляю что было бы, если бы в центр КК АП какой-нибудь человек а-ля олдскульный махасиддха зашёл, то-то было бы веселья.

----------

Вантус (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Пема Дролкар (20.06.2012), Тао (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Фил (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

Итого, имеем:
1) либо там царит АПГМ, выражающийся в сознательном отгораживании не только от остальных течений тибетского буддизма, но и от остального буддизма вообще
2) либо активисты центра АП не знают, одежду какого цвета носят монахи, что говорит само за себя
3) либо там сидят просто хамы, для которых не имеет значения, кришнаит зашел к ним в общину или тхеравадин, легче сразу выпроводить, потому что времени на такую фигню нет (цветы не политы/кот не кормлен/машина не мыта/а вдруг завтра война etc.)

----------

Raudex (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Йосель Чойдрон (20.06.2012), Маркион (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Фил (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Буль

> Сложно было так подумать. Всё-таки я объяснил, что я из тхеравады. Никаких небуддийских идей не излагал.


А вот если бы сказал: "хинаяна" -- всё могло бы обернуться по-другому...  :Wink:

----------

Bob (20.06.2012), Neroli (20.06.2012), Велеслав (19.10.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), лесник (20.06.2012), Маркион (20.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.06.2012), Сергей Хос (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Фил (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> А вот если бы сказал: "хинаяна" -- всё могло бы обернуться по-другому...


Пожалели, обогрели, накормили?)

----------

Pyro (20.06.2012), Raudex (20.06.2012), Велеслав (19.10.2012), Джигме (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Пема Дролкар (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Echo

> Да ну, когда странные по форме и одежде люди заходят в БЦ, на всякий случай одним глазом контролируешь ритуальное имущество, а другим смотришь, как человек отвечает на твои вопросы. Если есть лама, то мужичков из центра покрепче на кордон ставишь.


Это вы показали какое на самом деле должно быть отношение к жс? ))



> В этом центре не знают, как выглядит одежда буддийского монаха??? Это просто анекдот! А кто такой Будда они знают?


Монах то тхеравадинский. Да и как знание одеяний монахов способствует практике дхармы?



> Факт того, что человек прогоняет другого, кто как то не встраивается в матрицу его собственного шаблона, свидетельствует о натуральном средневековом отношении, если вы хотите подыскать доводы оправдывающие это поведение, то мне бы было очень интересно.


Это не факт, а мое предположение. За доводами далеко ходить не надо просто поробуйте организовать какое-то общественное мероприятие и гарантировать порядок. Я думаю это даже вполне по тхеравадински - охрана дверей чувств и пр.))

----------

Дондог (10.08.2012)

----------


## Wyrd

> А может Echo и есть тот самый "старший товарищ (мужчина за сорок)"?


Это смешно, но нечестно)

----------

Neroli (20.06.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

Эка невидаль! Хороших и правильных людей выпиливали и из некоторых известных на всю страну центров по причинам "другого ламы". Научи дурака молицо....

----------

Вантус (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Это смешно, но нечестно)


 :Frown: 
Echo, вы выгнали бы Топпера, если бы он к вам пришел?

----------

Топпер- (20.06.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Это не факт, а мое предположение. За доводами далеко ходить не надо просто поробуйте организовать какое-то общественное мероприятие и гарантировать порядок


Тогда может просто начать именоваться общественной организацией? 
НКО "АП ОН", например. Так и порядок получится гарантировать и дураком себя не выставишь.

----------

Pyro (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Маркион (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Вот она слава, бханте  :Smilie:  Может Вас-то как раз и узнали? Если да - то возможно изгнали как нарушителя самай, совершившего коренное тантрическое падение, с которым порядочным буддистам вообще общаться то не положено  :Wink:  Ну а если не узнали, то тут уже другой вопрос - может в Вас монаха не распознали по одеждам (тогда вопрос к качеству обучения в данной организации) или действительно "чужих" не пускают (это сектанством попахивает)

----------

Neroli (20.06.2012), Wyrd (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Йосель Чойдрон (20.06.2012), Маркион (20.06.2012), Сергей Ч (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Фил (20.06.2012)

----------


## Echo

*Дмитрий Аверьянов* Напомните а рассейские представители тхеравады признают махаяну и(о боже ваджраяну) за буддизм? Нет? Так к чему это заламывание рук?

----------

Дондог (10.08.2012)

----------


## Neroli

На самом деле им нужно было Топперу прочитать такую проповедь тибетскую, чтобы он сам сбежал. Слабаки ))

----------

AlexThunder (21.07.2012), Pyro (20.06.2012), Wyrd (20.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.06.2012), Ондрий (20.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (20.06.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (21.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Фил (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Вот она слава, бханте  Может Вас-то как раз и узнали? Если да - то возможно изгнали как нарушителя самай, совершившего коренное тантрическое падение, с которым порядочным буддистам вообще общаться то не положено  Ну а если не узнали, то тут уже другой вопрос - может в Вас монаха не распознали по одеждам (тогда вопрос к качеству обучения в данной организации) или действительно "чужих" не пускают (это сектанством попахивает)


Не узнали.
А даже если бы узнали, то какая разница? Если они говорят о том, что буддисты, изгонять монаха странно. Тем более, что их самай я не нарушал. В кагью посвящений не получал.

----------

Дондог (10.08.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> *Дмитрий Аверьянов* Напомните а рассейские представители тхеравады признают махаяну и(о боже ваджраяну) за буддизм? Нет? Так к чему это заламывание рук?


И вот парадокс: признавать не признают, но из своих центров при этом не выгоняют. А вот представители АП ОН тхераваду за буддизм признают, но из центров выгоняют.

----------

Bob (20.06.2012), Neroli (20.06.2012), Pyro (20.06.2012), Raudex (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Карло (21.06.2012), Маркион (20.06.2012), Сергей Ч (20.06.2012), Фил (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> *Дмитрий Аверьянов* Напомните а рассейские представители тхеравады признают махаяну и(о боже ваджраяну) за буддизм? Нет? Так к чему это заламывание рук?


Вообще-то, мы имеем обратную ситуацию - когда представители школы, которые официально признают колесницы шраваков и пратьекабудд, изгоняют их из центра. 
Как Топпер сказал (да и нигде обратных примеров нет, ни в России - ни тем более в Тайланде и других странах тхеравады), сами-то тхервадины пускают к себе в центры и храмы всех, а буддистов других традиций так вполне радушно встречают (не без прозелитических целей, наверное, но тем не менее).

----------

Дондог (10.08.2012), Маркион (20.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (20.06.2012), Сергей Ч (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Фил (20.06.2012)

----------


## Echo

*Еше Дордже*
Вы наверное не успеваете читать кому, на что и в каком контексте это было сказано.
Вобщем ладно, я смотрю тут началось любимое развлечение на бф...

----------


## Pema Sonam

> В этом центре не знают, как выглядит одежда буддийского монаха??? Это просто анекдот! А кто такой Будда они знают?


Знают - Оле Нидал. :Smilie:

----------

AlekseyE (20.06.2012), Dorje Dugarov (20.06.2012), Neroli (20.06.2012), Pyro (20.06.2012), Raudex (20.06.2012), Аньезка (20.06.2012), Джигме (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Дхармананда (20.06.2012), лесник (20.06.2012), Маркион (20.06.2012), Ондрий (20.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (20.06.2012), Сергей Ч (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Федор Ф (20.06.2012), Фил (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> нн
> Не узнали.
> А даже если бы узнали, то какая разница? Если они говорят о том, что буддисты, изгонять монаха странно. Тем более, что их самай я не нарушал. В кагью посвящений не получал.


Самаи, они, не Кагью, Ньингма, или Гелуг, или отдельного ламы, они общие для практиков ваджраяны. Нет отдельного "буддизма Кагью". Если не узнали - другое дело. Изгонять нарушителя самай - вполне нужно, изгонять незнакомого монаха - очень даже плохо.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (20.06.2012), Pema Sonam (20.06.2012), Tong Po (21.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> *Еше Дордже*
> Вы наверное не успеваете читать кому, на что и в каком контексте это было сказано.
> Вобщем ладно, я смотрю тут началось любимое развлечение на бф...


Нет, ну правда же!
Заламывания рук и уклонов в традиционный тхеравадинский консервативный холивор пока ещё не было и оппонировать в стиле "ну а оно вам надо вообще? и сами-то, сами-то?" как-то пока некорректно.
Хотя, подозреваю, имело место недоразумение, вовсе не характеризующее все-все центры КК АП, но недоразумение вполне себе наглядное.

----------

Топпер- (20.06.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

А вы были в монашеской рясе? Если да, то тем более странно.

----------

Маркион (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> для себя выводы сделал: секта.


Это абсолютно точно. Повели люди себя просто очень и очень некрасиво. Ладно бы там они сидели и практиковали нечто такое, куда не имеющие посвящение в принципе не допускаются. А тут то что? Прогнали монаха со встречи с паствой, мда...

----------

Dorje Dugarov (20.06.2012), Маркион (20.06.2012), Сергей Ч (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Игорь Канунников

> А вот представители АП ОН тхераваду за буддизм признают, но из центров выгоняют.


 Топпер, вы собой всю Тхераваду не подменяйте.

 Да и вообще ситуация выеденного яйца не стоит, был ли смысл высасывать из пальца целую трагедию и здесь ее озвучивать? И "изгнание" как-то чересчур громко звучит,  вас просто попросили покинуть помещение центра (ну не ссанными же тряпками вас от туда гнали). У них там "своя атмосфера", зачем со своим уставом в чужой монастырь лезть?

----------

Дондог (10.08.2012)

----------


## Игорь Канунников

> А вы были в монашеской рясе? Если да, то тем более странно.


 В тибетской традиции монашеская одежда выглядит по другому, вполне могли и за сектанта принять.

----------

Дондог (10.08.2012)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> У них там "своя атмосфера", зачем со своим уставом в чужой монастырь лезть?


Не нужно. Но чаем бы могли напоить, я щитаю.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (20.06.2012), Pedma Kalzang (20.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (20.06.2012), Маркион (20.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (20.06.2012), Сергей Ч (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, вы собой всю Тхераваду не подменяйте.


Видите ли, я как монах, часть Сангхи, хочется вам этого или нет.



> Да и вообще ситуация выеденного яйца не стоит, был ли смысл высасывать из пальца целую трагедию и здесь ее озвучивать?


Если не стоит выеденного яйца - не участвуйте в теме. 



> И "изгнание" как-то чересчур громко звучит,


Прошение покинуть - это и есть изгнание. 



> вас просто попросили покинуть помещение центра (ну не ссанными же тряпками вас от туда гнали).


Т.е. мне нужно было отказаться уходить, устроить конфликт, чтобы меня потом кулаками выставили на улицу? Так вы же потом первый и сказали бы, что монах драку устроил.



> У них там "своя атмосфера", зачем со своим уставом в чужой монастырь лезть?


Если центр открыт для всех, странно, что именно буддийского монаха просят его поинуть, не правда ли? Вот из синагоги ни разу не просили уйти, хоть там, казалось бы разницы больше, а из буддийского центра попросили.

----------

AlekseyE (20.06.2012), Dorje Dugarov (20.06.2012), Kittisaro (20.06.2012), Pyro (20.06.2012), Вантус (20.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Маркион (20.06.2012), Сергей Ч (20.06.2012), Фил (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Я таки поддержу товарища Топпера, меня как критикуй не критикуй, мол я за европейцами глубокого понимания Дхармы не признаю, но человек принявший буддийские монашеские обеты (монах) для меня лицо святое (почти). Вот вам настоящий традиционализм.
Кстати людей носящих монашеские рясы (гелук) в Бурятии, ламами я не называю. Да и как они могут быть ламами с уровнем знаний ниже плинтуса и имеющие обеты, посвящения и т.п. меньше моего. Но если человек обладает рвением, то его я почитаю.
Так что, последователи АП КК кругом не правы были и надо бы от них получить объяснения неправильного поведения.

----------

Карло (21.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Фил (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> А вы были в монашеской рясе? Если да, то тем более странно.


в рясе.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (20.06.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Надо Вам Шамару Ринпоче написать, как вас выставили из Дхарма Центра или самому ЕС Кармапе Тхае Дорже, это вполне возможно.

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Друкпа Кюнле (31.05.2018), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Самаи, они, не Кагью, Ньингма, или Гелуг, или отдельного ламы, они общие для практиков ваджраяны. Нет отдельного "буддизма Кагью". Если не узнали - другое дело. Изгонять нарушителя самай - вполне нужно, изгонять незнакомого монаха - очень даже плохо.


Подозреваю, что даже монаха - нарушетеля тантрических самай (хотя я их не нарушал. Нарушают те, кто остаётся в ваджраяне. Я же просто ушёл. Как не нарушают церковные нормы те, кто ушёл из христианства), но при этом остающегося монахом, тоже не хорошо. Делать с ним тантрические практики понятно, что нельзя, но общаться за чаем на уровне сутры, думаю вполне возможно.

----------

Bob (20.06.2012), Dorje Dugarov (20.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> А вы были в монашеской рясе? Если да, то тем более странно.


вот интересно, вы реально думаете что мы когда то ходим без рясы?

----------

Ittosai (20.06.2012), Neroli (20.06.2012), Pedma Kalzang (20.06.2012), Вантус (20.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Леонид Ш (20.06.2012), Маркион (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Фил (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> В тибетской традиции монашеская одежда выглядит по другому, вполне могли и за сектанта принять.


Странно, почему я знаю как выглядят махаянские монахи самых разных традиций, а кконовцы не знают? неужели я не в меру начитан?

----------

Bob (20.06.2012), Ittosai (20.06.2012), Kittisaro (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Маркион (20.06.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (21.06.2012), Сергей Ч (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Фил (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> вот интересно, вы реально думаете что мы когда то ходим без рясы?


ну я же вас не встречал ни разу, а многие псевдо-монахи в Бурятии ходят в мирской и лишь за ритуалом облачаются в рясы
я всегда их за это критиковал и критиковать буду.


2Топпер
что касается АП КК, то хотя бы от меня примите извинения, я хоть и не АП КК (а последователь на 99% ЧННР и на 1% других Учителей).
как вы заметили я поменял ник на Карма Дорже, имя в Дхарме данное мне ЕС Кармапой Тхае Дорже (который патронирует последователей Оле Нидала)
так что от лица последователя ЕС Кармапы примите мои искренние извинения за безтактное поведение моих отдаленных ваджарных родственников

----------

Bob (20.06.2012), Ittosai (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Друкпа Кюнле (31.05.2018), лесник (20.06.2012), Маркион (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> ну я же вас не встречал ни разу.


Нет, протсо у нас носить чивару это обязанность, по Винае не очень большой проступок, если я втихую переоденусь и пойду куда то, но в культуре это очень мощное оскорбление Ти Ратана, причём настолько, чуть ли ни самая главная ноша у нас - если выплывет будет просто скандал.
Носим, и терпим как хохочут дети и гопники кричат "харе-кришна"  :Smilie: 

собсно, я в который раз сильно удивлён как мало товарищи махаянцы знают нашу традицию.

----------

AlekseyE (20.06.2012), Bob (20.06.2012), Dorje Dugarov (20.06.2012), Ittosai (20.06.2012), Vladiimir (20.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Леонид Ш (20.06.2012), Маркион (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Фил (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Вы пришли в чужой дом без приглашения и требуете чаю с плюшками и паству в придачу  Драку можно уже не устраивать, то что вы здесь устроили вполне достаточно.


А если я без приглашения туда приду, меня тоже того?
Дело все в том, что если эти существа-буддисты видят в буддийском монахе угрозу "своему дому",  проблемы у них, а не у монаха.

----------

Bob (20.06.2012), Ittosai (20.06.2012), Raudex (20.06.2012), Леонид Ш (20.06.2012), Маркион (20.06.2012), Сергей Ч (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Фил (20.06.2012)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Подозреваю, что даже монаха - нарушетеля тантрических самай (хотя я их не нарушал. Нарушают те, кто остаётся в ваджраяне. Я же просто ушёл...


С точки зрения Ваджраяны, имея ванг Калачакры, отказаться от Ваджраяны- это ли не коренное падение?

----------

Вова Л. (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> собсно, я в который раз сильно удивлён как мало товарищи махаянцы знают нашу традицию.


Нет, я знаю что монахи Тхеравады обязанны по винае ходить в рясе (как и в тибетских традициях тоже, кстати). Просто я не знал вас (с Топпером) лично. Вдруг вы лично не ходите в рясе, ну мало ли... всяк бывает.

----------

Bob (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Маркион (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> С точки зрения Ваджраяны, имея ванг Калачакры, отказаться от Ваджраяны- это ли не коренное падение?


Коренное. Но не в силу нарушения самай. Нарушители самай остаются ваджраянистами. Я же просто ушёл. В сравнении с христианством это не просто нарушение церковных норм, а полный уход из христианства. Немного разные категории получаются.

----------


## Raudex

отсюда


> Московский буддийский центр существует для того, *чтобы любой желающий* мог получить необходимую информацию о буддизме и практиковать его освобождающие методы. Здесь можно научиться методам, которые были даны Буддой две с половиной тысячи лет назад и с тех пор практиковались сначала в Индии, а затем в Тибете. На Западе эти методы немного видоизменились, в соответствии с особенностями западной культуры, но сама их суть осталась той же, что и во времена Будды.
> 
> В буддийском центре каждый желающий может в подходящем для себя ритме изучать буддизм, посещая лекции путешествующих учителей и медитируя в группе. Здесь также можно получить подробные объяснения по всем практикам и выполнять индивидуальные практики в гомпе (зале для медитаций), когда там не проходят общественные мероприятия.
> 
> Все медитации и лекции для начинающих проводятся бесплатно.
> 
> Вам не понадобится никакая специальная одежда, коврик и подушка для медитации.
> 
> Если вы собираетесь прийти в буддийский центр вечером, то не стоит звонить и предупреждать о своем приходе. Если же вы хотите прийти помедитировать днем, то, пожалуйста, обязательно позвоните и убедитесь, что в центре кто-то будет и откроет вам дверь.
> ...

----------

Pema Sonam (20.06.2012), Вантус (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Друкпа Кюнле (31.05.2018), Маркион (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Фил (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Мммм.... отвечу за Топпера,
вот если я будучи всю сознательную жизнь ваджраянистом с десятком вангов, кучей ритритов, личных уединений вдруг отвергну ваджраяну и Коренного Учителя, то это точно будет коренное падение, а вот в случае начинающего буддиста европейца, который только только прикусывает, то ничего собственно не случилось... он же примеряется.

----------

Сергей Ч (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Нет, я знаю что монахи Тхеравады обязанны по винае ходить в рясе (как и в тибетских традициях тоже, кстати). Просто я не знал вас (с Топпером) лично. Вдруг вы лично не ходите в рясе, ну мало ли... всяк бывает.


а, то есть вы считали что мы таки плохие монахи, типа все носят, а мы небось нет?  :Wink:  Ну спасибо  :Smilie:

----------

Маркион (20.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> а, то есть вы считали что мы таки плохие монахи, типа все носят, а мы небось нет?  Ну спасибо


Да не, Дордже давно же на форуме.

----------

Дондог (10.08.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Да не, Дордже давно же на форуме.


тогда тем более странно, недоумеваю

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> а, то есть вы считали что мы таки плохие монахи, типа все носят, а мы небось нет?  Ну спасибо


если дело происходило бы в Бурятии, то я так и подумал бы, но я смотрю в контексте культурного окружения... и жизнь буддийског монаха я считаю драгоценна (вдвойне), поэтому вдруг вам для безопасности надо ходить в мирском, вот в каком ключе я так подумал

----------

Bob (20.06.2012), Raudex (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Сергей Ч (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> тогда тем более странно, недоумеваю


Напротив это достаточно логично. Почти во всех прозападных группах, где есть монахи, такие послабления имеются. Я, когда первый раз стригся, тоже не всегда рясу носил. Более того, учитель был против того, чтобы я в ней постоянно ходил. Он и сам надевал её только в храме или во время мероприятий.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

> Подозреваю, что даже монаха - нарушетеля тантрических самай (хотя я их не нарушал. Нарушают те, кто остаётся в ваджраяне. Я же просто ушёл. Как не нарушают церковные нормы те, кто ушёл из христианства), но при этом остающегося монахом, тоже не хорошо. Делать с ним тантрические практики понятно, что нельзя, но общаться за чаем на уровне сутры, думаю вполне возможно.


Если бы обеты были бы чем-то вроде "правил внутреннего распорядка" или иных внутренних административно-управленческих норм, это было бы действительно так. Впрочем, если Вы их действительно считали таковыми, то, ИМХО, нарушителем действительно не являетесь - чтобы нарушить самаи, нужно их понять и принять. Как пишет Берзин, "Мы не получаем обеты автоматически только потому, что впервые присутствовали на церемонии дарования уполномочивающего посвящения или последующего разрешения. Чтобы получить обеты, мы должны осознанно принять их и обещать поддерживать их в чистоте, прилагая для этого все возможные усилия. Мы обещаем следовать обетам пратимокши до конца этой жизни. Мы также обещаем следовать обетам бодхисаттвы и танрическим обетам в течение всех наших последующих жизней, вплоть до достижения просветления." (с) http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...es_tantra.html

----------

Lungrig (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Пема Дролкар (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Наверное многие читали Путешествие на Запад, помните Сюан Цзану несколько раз приходилось переодеваться в мирское, ради того что бы добыть Дхарму.
Или вдруг вы попадаете в мусульманское окружение, думаю там лучше не показывать что вы буддийский монах - и сами живы и муслульманам карму не усугубили,, вобщем это такой мой махаянский подход.

----------

Дондог (10.08.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Напротив это достаточно логично. Почти во всех прозападных группах, где есть монахи, такие послабления имеются. Я, когда первый раз стригся, тоже не всегда рясу носил. Более того, учитель был против того, чтобы я в ней постоянно ходил. Он и сам надевал её только в храме или во время мероприятий.


о, я думал мы обычные, а оказывается мы КРУТЫЕ!!!  :Big Grin:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> И вот парадокс: признавать не признают, но из своих центров при этом не выгоняют. А вот представители АП ОН тхераваду за буддизм признают, но из центров выгоняют.


Ну можно счесть что это просто карма созрела так - после долгого поношения махаяны и т.д.  :Smilie: )))) А проявилась она в образе смотрящего в ККАПОН-центре.

Надеюсь, только этим карма и закончиться.

----------

Neroli (20.06.2012), Olle (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Момент с Топпером и его самаями довольно сложный и каждый должен сам для себя решить как к этой ситуации относится. Однако я точно могу сказать, что обсуждение нарушителей самай уместно в беседе с гуру, но никак не между собой. Ибо не долог час самим в нарушителей превратиться.

----------

Pema Sonam (20.06.2012), Ануруддха (20.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Карло (21.06.2012), Ондрий (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Ну кто бросит в Топпера камень? Кто без греха?

Лично я Топпера не считаю нарушившим самаи, а вот когда монаха выгоняют из храма буддового, то это как то уже неправильно.

----------

Bob (20.06.2012), Eugeny (20.06.2012), Йосель Чойдрон (20.06.2012), Маркион (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

Интересная тема, интересная. Думал подлить еще масла в огонь, да и так уже много

Neroli. Если вы не скажете, кто вы, так и вам скажут только про величие ККАП, ну и Оле. А вот если скажете, то будет стандартный набор, особенно если скажете традицию  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (20.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Фил (20.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Neroli. Если вы не скажете, кто вы, так и вам скажут только про величие ККАП, ну и Оле. А вот если скажете, то будет стандартный набор, особенно если скажете традицию


Оне всех гоняют, кто в величие Оле не верит? Настолько суровы?

----------

Дондог (10.08.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

мое личное поведение в данном случае скорее всего было бы - ну карма моя видать созрела (и при этом дал бы в глаз, как шаолинец)  :Wink:  [мне простительно, я бурят-монгол]

----------

Топпер- (20.06.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Мммм.... отвечу за Топпера,
> вот если я будучи всю сознательную жизнь ваджраянистом с десятком вангов, кучей ритритов, личных уединений вдруг отвергну ваджраяну и Коренного Учителя, то это точно будет коренное падение, а вот в случае начинающего буддиста европейца, который только только прикусывает, то ничего собственно не случилось... он же примеряется.


обычный скрытый национализм, ничего нового

----------

Dorje Dugarov (20.06.2012), Pedma Kalzang (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Топпер, скажите честно, а Вы хотели немножко помиссионерить? А иначе зачем заходить во всякие там церквы, синагогэ и тибетские буддизьмы?


Пема если вы находите смысл в обнимашках с незнакомцами, то безусловно можно найти гораздо больше причин и смысла в общении с братьями по вере, тем более если вы монах и представляете какую-либо буддийскую общину.

----------

Дондог (10.08.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

А может просто чаю захотел. Монах тоже человек.

----------

Eugeny (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Карло (21.06.2012), Маркион (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Оне всех гоняют, кто в величие Оле не верит? Настолько суровы?


Neroli. Если я сейчас кажу что думаю или знаю, так обвинений будет много. И про нлп, и про методы желтой прессы. А если и Ethernal проснётся от бана... то еще много всего

----------

Neroli (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Йосель Чойдрон (20.06.2012), Тао (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Фил (20.06.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> А может просто чаю захотел. Монах тоже человек.


вот ведь, не совершили акт подаяния, а по идее должны были в патру ещё и еды положить

кстати, а вы с патрой были?

----------

Дондог (10.08.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

Насчет самай, выскажу непопулярную т.з.

Чтобы что-то нарушить, надо это еще принять. Есть у меня сильные сомнения на предмет получения настоящего ванга сидя в зале в толпе. У процесса абхишеки есть _вполне определенные признаки_ которые *должен, просто обязан, ощущать* ученик в процессе этой абхишеки. Просто посидеть и выпучив глаза успевать что-то такое визуализировать *то, что успел сумбурно перевести толмач* и промямлить, как сумел, на неведомом языке 3 раза текст обетов - это не ванг ни разу, а в лучшем случае благословение на ратныя подвиги в будущем. Так что не надо Топпера пинать про самаи.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (20.06.2012), Ittosai (20.06.2012), Lungrig (20.06.2012), Pedma Kalzang (20.06.2012), Вантус (20.06.2012), Друкпа Кюнле (31.05.2018), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> вот ведь, не совершили акт подаяния, а по идее должны были в патру ещё и еды положить
> 
> кстати, а вы с патрой были?


Нет. Т.к. вечер, и дана не планировалась, патту оставил на квартире.

----------

Дондог (10.08.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

> Насчет самай, выскажу непопулярную т.з.
> 
> Чтобы что-то нарушить, надо это еще принять. Есть у меня сильные сомнения на предмет получения настоящего ванга сидя в зале в толпе. У процесса абхишеки есть вполне определенные признаки которые должен, просто обязан, ощущать ученик в процессе этой абхишеки. Просто посидеть и выпучив глаза успевать что-то такое визуализировать то, что успел сумбурно перевести толмач - это не ванг, а в лчушем случае благословение на ратныя подвиги в будущем. Так что не надо Топпера пинать про самаи.


абсолютно согласен и под каждым словом подпишусь

----------

Ондрий (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Форма подачи сплетнеческая - вы выложили лишь свое видение ситуации как факт.


Бханте выложил не свое видение а то что конкретно с ним произошло, то есть сухие факты без преувеличиваний. А вот вы выкладываете именно свое (при этом не логичное) предвзятое видение о той ситуации которую вообще не знаете и о событиях очевидцем которых не были.

----------

Raudex (20.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (20.06.2012), Карло (21.06.2012), Леонид Ш (20.06.2012), Маркион (20.06.2012), Сергей Ч (20.06.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А если и Ethernal проснётся от бана... то еще много всего


Ph’nglui mglw’nafh Eternal Jew W'oronezh wgah’nagl fhtagn!  :Smilie:

----------

Wyrd (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Кузьмич (21.06.2012), Маркион (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Конечно я — известный не любитель тибетского буддизма и особых иллюзий в этом смысле давно не испытываю...


Ну это же, наверное, многое объясняет? Нелюбовь и скепсис, вызовут неприязнь и недоверие в ответ. Возможно, если бы Вы пришли туда с искренним интересом, все было бы по-другому. Нет?
Просто непонятно, зачем было туда идти? Сказать им, что они “неправильные”? Ведь Вы, как я понимаю, их даже за буддизм не считаете. Ну и вот такая реакция. (Для иудаизма же и христианства не является проблемой, что Вы эти религии не считаете буддизмом.)

Центр, наверное, не всех принимает, а тех кто хочет учиться у Оле Нидала? Если бы Вы сказали, что хотите изучать буддизм Алмазной колесницы, то разве выгнали бы? Для центра была бы только дополнительная реклама: «К нам даже тхеравадинские монахи учиться ходят!»

----------

Дондог (10.08.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir

> отсюда
> Московский буддийский центр существует для того, чтобы любой желающий мог получить необходимую информацию о буддизме и практиковать его освобождающие методы. Здесь можно научиться методам, которые были даны Буддой две с половиной тысячи лет назад и с тех пор практиковались сначала в Индии, а затем в Тибете. На Западе эти методы немного видоизменились, в соответствии с особенностями западной культуры, но сама их суть осталась той же, что и во времена Будды.
> 
>  В буддийском центре каждый желающий может в подходящем для себя ритме изучать буддизм, посещая лекции путешествующих учителей и медитируя в группе. Здесь также можно получить подробные объяснения по всем практикам и выполнять индивидуальные практики в гомпе (зале для медитаций), когда там не проходят общественные мероприятия.
> 
>  Все медитации и лекции для начинающих проводятся бесплатно.
> 
>  Вам не понадобится никакая специальная одежда, коврик и подушка для медитации.
> 
> ...





> Московский буддийский центр существует для того, чтобы любой желающий мог получить необходимую информацию о буддизме (!!!) и практиковать его освобождающие методы.


 Получить необходимую информацию о буддизме!!! Получить, понятное дело, в традиции Алмазной колесницы. Если честно, то Топпер за этим туда пошел? Учиться буддизму?

----------

Дондог (10.08.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> Хорошее у вас в дзогчене преподают отношение ко всем ЖС


Пема у нас в Дзогчене отношение преподают просто прекрасно, просто некоторые имеют свое мнение о том каким оно должно быть на самом деле, так что не надо про нас про всех думать плохо, ага? :Smilie:

----------


## Джигме

> Возможно стоит обратиться к представителям Московского центра АП ОН за комментариями, что бы разрешить непонимание.


Я думаю что теперь как раз недопониманий не осталось. Все стало ясно.

----------

Дондог (10.08.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir

Конечно, некрасиво для центра, если Вас выгнали, когда Вы просто хотели отдохнуть, утолить жажду или согреться.

----------

Топпер- (20.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Ну это же, наверное, многое объясняет? Нелюбовь и скепсис, вызовут неприязнь и недоверие в ответ. Возможно, если бы Вы пришли туда с искренним интересом, все было бы по-другому. Нет?
> Просто непонятно, зачем было туда идти? Сказать им, что они “неправильные”? Ведь Вы, как я понимаю, их даже за буддизм не считаете. Ну и вот такая реакция. (Для иудаизма же и христианства не является проблемой, что Вы эти религии не считаете буддизмом.)


Т.е. вы за меня уже все решили и разложили? 



> Центр, наверное, не всех принимает, а тех кто хочет учиться у Оле Нидала? Если бы Вы сказали, что хотите изучать буддизм Алмазной колесницы, то разве выгнали бы? Для центра была бы только дополнительная реклама: «К нам даже тхеравадинские монахи учиться ходят!»


Нет. Я не хотел учится у Оле Нидала. Я хоел посмотреть атмосферу, людей и послушать стиль подачи внутри центра. Возможно и сам задать вопросы. Вы находите такую мотивацию предосудительной?

Кстати, в этот же день на несколько часов позже у меня была ещё одна встреча. С представителем Нитирен, Феликсом Шведовским. Вот с ним и его другом, бывшим монахом, прекрасно посидели и прообщались несмотря на то, что политическую активность их учителя я не поддерживаю.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (20.06.2012), Eugeny (20.06.2012), Lanky (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Маркион (20.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (20.06.2012), Фил (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Получить необходимую информацию о буддизме!!! Получить, понятное дело, в традиции Алмазной колесницы. Если честно, то Топпер за этим туда пошел? Учиться буддизму?


А почему Вы решили что он пошёл проповедовать? Вообще откуда такая странная уверенность тут витает, что нам нужны "заблудшие ваджраянские души"? Нормальное желание просто наладить межбуддийские контакты, найти общие интересы и посильно помогать друг другу уже стало вдруг осуждаемо? Опыт показывает что думающие верующие люди, любых конфессий, всегда в состоянии найти общий язык, в конце концов в России все мы маргинальный элемент. Я не беру БФ - это традиционная площадка для споров, бывает что острых, но в реале я не припомню что б у нас происходило что то подобное, если конечно не брать чисто личные какие то конфликты (а их к сожалению хватает), не касающиеся буддизма. Ну ладно, ну пусть хинаянский монах забрёл, да пусть и не монах (по местечковым каким то меркам), зачем же гнать то? По-моему - позорище.

----------

Bob (20.06.2012), Dorje Dugarov (20.06.2012), Eugeny (20.06.2012), Pema Sonam (20.06.2012), Pyro (20.06.2012), Ануруддха (20.06.2012), Джигме (20.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Карло (21.06.2012), Маркион (20.06.2012), Нэйлер Пенн (22.06.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (21.06.2012), Сергей Ч (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Фил (20.06.2012)

----------


## Дубинин

> Эка невидаль! Хороших и правильных людей выпиливали и из некоторых известных на всю страну центров по причинам "другого ламы". Научи дурака молицо....


Если Вы про меня здесь, то лет несколько назад я Вас не пустил ночевать в центр Ламы Цонкапы по следующим причинам:50%-из за боязни проблем со стороны участкового-который повадился проверять да и с какой стати собственно..., 30% из за " Научи дурака молицо..." , и остальное-просто настроение такое было...

----------

Дондог (10.08.2012)

----------


## Джигме

> А вот если бы сказал: "хинаяна" -- всё могло бы обернуться по-другому...


Вы намекаете на то что бханте могли переместить из центра ОН в реанимация или прямиком в морг?

----------


## Vladiimir

> Нормальное желание просто наладить межбуддийские контакты,


Ну для этого надо считать Алмазную колесницу буддизмом?

----------

Дондог (10.08.2012)

----------


## Ануруддха

Хинаяна какая-то в центре  :Wink: .

----------

Eugeny (20.06.2012), Pedma Kalzang (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Маркион (20.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Фил (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Echo

> Бханте выложил не свое видение а то что конкретно с ним произошло, то есть сухие факты без преувеличиваний.


Именно видение, факт - это то что он туда пришел и то что его оттуда попросили.



> А вот вы выкладываете именно свое (при этом не логичное) предвзятое видение о той ситуации которую вообще не знаете и о событиях очевидцем которых не были.


А я выкладываю логичные версии почему бы так могло случиться, поскольку сам автор топика не очень то озабочен разбором ситуации, а "спешит поделиться".

----------

Дондог (10.08.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Ну для этого надо считать Алмазную колесницу буддизмом?


Ну при всех разногласиях всё таки обычно же находим как то общее то. Дело как правило не в колеснице, а в людях.

----------

Aion (20.06.2012), Pyro (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Маркион (20.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (20.06.2012), Тао (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> *Дмитрий Аверьянов* Напомните а рассейские представители тхеравады признают махаяну и(о боже ваджраяну) за буддизм? Нет? Так к чему это заламывание рук?


А это совершенно неважно, как рассейские представители тхеравады относятся к махаяне.
Здесь важно то, что уничижительное отношение к тхераваде со стороны махаянца - коренное падение:

Критика или непризнание любой части Хинаяны, Махаяны или Ваджраяны частью Слова Будды вызывает это коренное падение. Не следует критиковать или порочить то, что входит в состав корзин Винаи, Сутры и Абхидхармы, образующих Дхарму.

----------

Aion (20.06.2012), Dorje Dugarov (20.06.2012), Eugeny (20.06.2012), Neroli (20.06.2012), Tong Po (23.06.2012), Wyrd (20.06.2012), Вантус (20.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Карло (21.06.2012), Маркион (20.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (20.06.2012), Сергей Ч (20.06.2012), Тао (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Echo

Сергей, я на это уже ответил Еше Дордже - это был ответ на конкретное сообщение, посмотрите контекст.

----------

Сергей Хос (20.06.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Если Вы про меня здесь, то лет несколько назад я Вас не пустил ночевать в центр Ламы Цонкапы по следующим причинам:50%-из за боязни проблем со стороны участкового-который повадился проверять да и с какой стати собственно..., 30% из за " Научи дурака молицо..." , и остальное-просто настроение такое было...


Запомнили, да?  :Smilie:  Радует, а ведь сколько лет прошло! Но хвала богам, это был не я, а мои близкие друзья, иначе бы я, возможно, не такие слова применил. А про участкового - зачет! Видимо участковый был в курсе, что прибыли последователи "неправильного ламы", т.к. последователи "правильного ламы" (видимо с благословения участкового) от чего-то остались в центре. Тем более, что те люди были довольно известны в будд.тусовке предыдущему (до вас) и нынешнему (после вас) председателям. Кроме того, в этом центре имелась сильнейшая негативная атмосфера по отношению к "неправильному" ламе и его последователям со стороны активных представителей центра (бабушки, дежурные тетушки и прочие уважаемые персонажи). Это уже я на себе ощутил при посещении. Так, зашел чайку попить и имел неосторожность сказать зачем приехал. Но дело это давнее, теперь там другие люди и надеюсь, что там все хорошо теперь.

Разъяснения в этой джатаке:
"неправильный" Лама - это был Ело Ринпоче
"правильный" - мудрый читатель догадается сам.

----------

Дондог (10.08.2012), Дубинин (21.06.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Ну при всех разногласиях всё таки обычно же находим как то общее то. Дело как правило не в колеснице, а в людях.


Ну и я про это. Про "находим общее". Про терпимость. В том числе к другим учениям. Про искренний интерес. Здесь рассказ начинался так:



> Конечно я — известный не любитель тибетского буддизма и особых иллюзий в этом смысле давно не испытываю...

----------

Джнянаваджра (20.06.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir

Я про то, что нелюбовь всегда вызовет нелюбовь в ответ. Скепсис вызовет ответное недоверие.

----------

Джнянаваджра (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вы часто бываете на коллективных практиках, посвящениях итд? Там иногда бывают ОЧЕНЬ СТРАННЫЕ ЛЮДИ, но однако - с ними вопрос всегда как-нибудь решается. ................ Ну, не все конечно. Но не надо уподобляться фарисеям - выгонять человека из центра даже за то, что он выглядит подозрительно - это нонсенс. А уж за принадлежность к другой буддийской традиции - так тем более.


Когда я первый раз пришла в мой первый БЦ, тоже выглядела, думаю, странно и нестандартно.

Этот центр оказался рядом - я шла мимо, зашла "случайно", так всегда кармические встречи и происходят. Никогда не забуду ласковую девушку у входа, она как мама родная меня туда проводила, познакомила со всеми, все посмотрели на меня крайне доброжелательно, люди были очень позитивные и открытые, ничего от меня не хотели, мы немного поговорили - без всякого грузилова, так просто и ясно. Они сказали - сядь и послушай лекцию, если есть время, если почувствуешь интерес - приходи еще, задайвай любые вопросы. Честно говоря, я пришла посмотреть на тибетского ламу, но и люди, которые были вокруг него, меня очень порадовали и именно по ним я стала судить о плодах практики в буддизме. Не увидела там ни фанатиков, ни сектантов.

Она и потом меня "курировала", в смысле, всем новичкам бывает немного неловко поначалу, - к ламе подойти, вопросы задавать, - нужно ознакомиться с практиками, какую лит-ру читать, с особенностями и прочим. Я искренне за нее и до сих пор молюсь, хоть она давно уехала. Джузи. Лапочка. 

Что касается историй про центры КК ОН - у меня много знакомых в Питере, Москве и из других городов, которые вышли из них. То, что они рассказывают - так Вам, Топпер, еще повезло, Вы просто так зашли и спокойно вышли. Гораздо труднее тем, кто долго ходил в эти центры.....но к самому Оле, кстати, относятся хорошо многие и ему благодарны за те первые шаги, хотя теперь не питают многих первых иллюзий. Многие именно с Оле начали заниматься буддизмом, а потом перешли к другим учителям.

Во бы меня в том виде, как "дакиню", КК ОН пожаловал бэ и сорокалетний мущщына не отверг бэ :Smilie:  Эх Топпер, не тот у Вас для них вид :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (10.08.2012), лесник (20.06.2012), Маркион (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Здесь рассказ начинался так:


И чего? я тоже не любитель, но когда дело касается конкретных людей это все вообще не важно.

----------

Pema Sonam (20.06.2012), Маркион (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir

Ведь если верно это:



> ...животных... убивают ... в силу ИХ кармы


тогда, наверное, верно и то, что 


> людей "выгоняют/не выгоняют" тоже в силу их кармы.

----------

Lungrig (20.06.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Т.е. вы за меня уже все решили и разложили?


Ну так с Ваших слов:



> Конечно я — известный не любитель тибетского буддизма и особых иллюзий в этом смысле давно не испытываю...





> Т.е. вы за меня уже все решили и разложили? 
> 
> Нет. Я не хотел учится у Оле Нидала. Я хоел посмотреть атмосферу, людей и послушать стиль подачи внутри центра. Возможно и сам задать вопросы. Вы находите такую мотивацию предосудительной?


Я не нахожу Вашу мотивацию предосудительной. Я просто ищу объяснение, анализирую ситуацию, почему Вас оттуда выгнали. Вообще, если в центре, считается нормальным, что люди разных направлений (в том числе и такие, кто АК и за буддизм-то не считает), которые не желают там учиться, приходят, пьют чай, беседуют, спорят, вовсю общаются с обступившими их новичками, если это все считается обычным и нормальным, а выгнали именно Вас, то действительно, ситуация очень странная.
В реале же, я думаю, что просто старший группы, почувствовал в Вас угрозу, ( в борьбе за неокрепшие умы новичков.) Думаю, что если бы Вы смогли его уверить в этом, то проблемы бы не было. Но для этого искренне уважать и интересоваться их учением. А исходя из этих слов:



> Конечно я — известный не любитель тибетского буддизма и особых иллюзий в этом смысле давно не испытываю...


 и, вообще, из Вашей лично позиции к ваджраяне (и к махаяне) на форуме, я просто допускаю возможность, что сработал эффект Пигмалиона:
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Эффект_Пигмалиона

Просто мое мнение. Предположение.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Еще немного и мы будем знать о Пеме Дролкар абсолютно все.

----------

Aion (20.06.2012), Alex (10.01.2014), Bob (20.06.2012), Dorje Dugarov (20.06.2012), Neroli (20.06.2012), Pema Sonam (20.06.2012), Raudex (20.06.2012), Vladiimir (20.06.2012), Аньезка (20.06.2012), Вова Л. (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Карло (21.06.2012), Леонид Ш (20.06.2012), Маркион (20.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (20.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

Пема, и правда, хватит. Нету уже сил вам завидовать.  :Confused:

----------

Bob (20.06.2012), Dorje Dugarov (20.06.2012), Raudex (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Карло (21.06.2012), Сергей Хос (20.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Странно, почему я знаю как выглядят махаянские монахи самых разных традиций, а кконовцы не знают? неужели я не в меру начитан?


Я узнала про Тхераваду и про одежду монахов в ней, когда зарегистрировалась тут на БФ :Smilie:  Клянусь, что до этого не знала б что и думать про человека в такой одежде, да еще с русским лицом и русским языком, Ну, безусловно поговорила бы обязательно, просто для получения новой информации - про то, что в буддизме много направлений - знала, в Японии была, там тоже есть нетибетские буддисты и монахи выглядят по-другому. Но тогда такого информативного инета не было, про тхераваду знали еще меньше. 

Тем более, Топпер такой симпатичный, спокойный.

Первый мой вопрос после приветствия был бы - Вы монах, откуда Вы? Ну, Топпер бы сказал, что.....ну, и так далее. Ну не буддист ли должен уметь вести любой разговор в правильном русле с любым посетителем?

Ну, сли б выяснила, что он разоделся так по собственному дизайну и представляет себя хоть Мухаммедом, так и тут вполне понятно, что у человека так ум устроен, и тоже есть способы с ним вести беседу и привести его к правильному общению.

----------

Дондог (10.08.2012), Маркион (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Фил (21.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, и правда, хватит. Нету уже сил вам завидовать.


Лучшее средство от зависти - сорадость :Smilie:  Вы меня просто полюбите любую :Smilie:  

Тем более, та Пема уже давно умерла..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Neroli (20.06.2012), Фил (21.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема если вы находите смысл в обнимашках с незнакомцами, то безусловно можно найти гораздо больше причин и смысла в общении с братьями по вере, тем более если вы монах и представляете какую-либо буддийскую общину.


Я не с каждым незнакомцем обнимаюсь, а хорошо чувствую, кто он, и что меня  и его ждет. Я общаюсь ВСЕГДА С ЛЮДЬМИ и их личностными качествами, согласно ситуации и построению нужной в данном случае причинно-следственной связи. Когда считаю нужным и как считаю нужным - и в силу махаянского подхода, и в силу их поддержки, и в силу совершения даяния. Раньше я всем хотела помочь. теперь вступаю в любой контакт только хорошо представляя себе результат. Иногда обнимать ни в коем случае не надо, - ну не надо делать из меня бездумную блаженную ослиху. 

Что касается КК ОН, то я бы на месте Топпера пошла бы туда только с одной целью - узнать, что есть правда про них, и что есть неправда. Но не стала бы о своей традиции говорить и вообще, что я буддистка, просто, чтобы не мешать сбору объективной инфы. Обыкновенной на вид пошла бы, нейтральной. Ну, он монах. Должен носить соответствующую одежду везде. Я всегда предпочитаю прямой опыт, а не слухи. Но в данном случае прямое исследование мне неинтересно - я уже исследовала этот вопрос для себя досконально. 

Мне бы не хотелось вообще сталкиваться с некоторыми явлениями, грустно видеть определенные отклонения, но люди попадают в любые места в силу кармы и заслуг и уходят из них тоже в силу нее, и порой доказывать кому-то что-то просто бесполезно. Представителей КК ОН - самых активных, мне довелось видеть лично, пусть со стороны.

----------

Топпер- (20.06.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Эка невидаль! Хороших и правильных людей выпиливали и из некоторых известных на всю страну центров по причинам "другого ламы". Научи дурака молицо....


Из той же школы центров, замечу.

----------

Дондог (10.08.2012), Ондрий (20.06.2012), Топпер- (21.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Еще немного и мы будем знать о Пеме Дролкар абсолютно все.


Боюсь, это только маленькая часть, я вас еще пожалела :Stick Out Tongue:  А че, неинтересно читать что ли? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Я удалила было пост, но Топпер поставил под него спасибо, и я почистила только самую волнующую часть :Big Grin:  

Это все, думаю,гораздо лучше, чем браниться и оскорблять друг друга. Ни разу этого себе не позволила на форуме. Ко всем отношусь искренне и с любовью.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (20.06.2012), Фил (21.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Я не нахожу Вашу мотивацию предосудительной. Я просто ищу объяснение, анализирую ситуацию, почему Вас оттуда выгнали. Вообще, если в центре, считается нормальным, что люди разных направлений (в том числе и такие, кто АК и за буддизм-то не считает), которые не желают там учиться, приходят, пьют чай, беседуют, спорят, вовсю общаются с обступившими их новичками, если это все считается обычным и нормальным, а выгнали именно Вас, то действительно, ситуация очень странная.


Если вы внимательно прочли моё первое сообщение, то там я упомянул о том, что дзеновцы тоже неприветствуются. По всей видимости не я один остался крайним.



> В реале же, я думаю, что просто старший группы, почувствовал в Вас угрозу, ( в борьбе за неокрепшие умы новичков.) Думаю, что если бы Вы смогли его уверить в этом, то проблемы бы не было. Но для этого искренне уважать и интересоваться их учением.


Вполне возможно, что почувствовал. Но это тем более странно. Если доктрина сильная, чего боятся? 



> А исходя из этих слов:
>  и, вообще, из Вашей лично позиции к ваджраяне (и к махаяне) на форуме, я просто допускаю возможность, что сработал эффект Пигмалиона:
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Эффект_Пигмалиона
> 
> Просто мое мнение. Предположение.


Тем же вечером побывал и в обществе нитиреновцев, и у них не сработал этот эффект. А на прошлой неделе был в Троице-Сергиевской лавре, потом во Владимире и Суздале в действующих церквях, и тоже не сработал. Очень избирательное действие получается.

----------

Eugeny (20.06.2012), Lanky (20.06.2012), Pyro (20.06.2012), Джигме (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Йосель Чойдрон (20.06.2012), Маркион (20.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (20.06.2012), Фил (21.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> Я например, если бы не видел Топпера, тоже бы его выпроводил на месте этого чела. Просто потому что решил что передо мной эзотерствующий, наркоман, или душевнобольной. Обозначив таким образом человека в непонятной одежде зашедшего в религиозный центр(не имея к нему отношения) поговорить, я бы в большинстве случаев оказался прав. Нафик рисковать?


Я как-то была на лекции Нидала в Москве, где его спросили, что делать с заходящими к ним членами Дзогчен общины. Ответ был что-то типа "steal their shoes" - типа соприте их ботинки, чтобы больше не захаживали. Так что там многим не рады)

----------

Bob (20.06.2012), Dorje Dugarov (20.06.2012), Eugeny (20.06.2012), Pema Sonam (20.06.2012), Pyro (20.06.2012), Джигме (20.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (21.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Друкпа Кюнле (31.05.2018), Йосель Чойдрон (20.06.2012), Карло (21.06.2012), Маркион (20.06.2012), Михаил Угамов (20.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (20.06.2012), Сергей Ч (20.06.2012), Тао (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Фил (21.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir

> А почему Вы решили что он пошёл проповедовать?


А я нигде и не говорил, что Топпер пошел туда проповедовать. Сказал только, что учиться буддизму у Оле Нидала не являлось, по моему мнению, его целью. Сказал это к тому, что вы привели цитату, которую можно понять так, что в центре ждут *всех*. Я просто уточнил, что там ждут всех *желающих учиться по программе центра*. Ждут всех *желающих учиться буддизму у Оле Нидала*.

----------


## Топпер

> А я нигде и не говорил, что Топпер пошел туда проповедовать. Сказал только, что учиться буддизму у Оле Нидала не являлось, по моему мнению, его целью. Сказал это к тому, что вы привели цитату, которую можно понять так, что в центре ждут *всех*. Я просто уточнил, что там ждут всех *желающих учиться по программе центра*. Ждут всех *желающих учиться буддизму у Оле Нидала*.


я так понял, что буддийских монахов там не ждут никаких. Ни тхеравадинских, ни ваджраянских, ни даже своих, из кагью. Разве что кроме тех, что одобрены самим Оле Нидалом. На постоянной основе, подозреваю, они так же не нужны. Ибо собъют основной лейтмотив Оле Нидала, о ненужности монашества, а если и нужны, то должны быть, как можно дальше от его учеников. Такой подход, естественно, заставляет задуматься.

----------

Bob (20.06.2012), Eugeny (20.06.2012), Vladiimir (20.06.2012), Вантус (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Маркион (20.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (20.06.2012), Сергей Ч (20.06.2012), Фил (21.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (20.06.2012)

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

немножечко офф-топа, мне теперь тоже любопытно, что там и как у Пемы...  :Embarrassment:

----------

Пема Дролкар (21.06.2012)

----------


## AndyZ

> А на прошлой неделе был в Троице-Сергиевской лавре, потом во Владимире и Суздале в действующих церквях, и тоже не сработал.


Хотелось бы узнать, как проходят такие встречи и на каком уровне Вы там общались, чем закончилось, есть ли что-то типа постоянного диалога и т.д.

----------

Дондог (10.08.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Если вы внимательно прочли моё первое сообщение, то там я упомянул о том, что дзеновцы тоже неприветствуются. По всей видимости не я один остался крайним.


Да, я прочитал Ваше сообщение внимательно. Понимаю, что касается не только Вас.




> Вполне возможно, что почувствовал. Но это тем более странно. Если доктрина сильная, чего боятся?





> Я не хотел учится у Оле Нидала. Я хотел посмотреть атмосферу, людей и послушать стиль подачи внутри центра. Возможно и сам задать вопросы.


Хотели испытать доктрину школы на прочность? Перед новичками?




> Тем же вечером побывал и в обществе нитиреновцев, и у них не сработал этот эффект. А на прошлой неделе был в Троице-Сергиевской лавре, потом во Владимире и Суздале в действующих церквях, и тоже не сработал. Очень избирательное действие получается.


Шли с таким же настроем? Ну и вообще, для христиан, повторяю, нет никакой проблемы, что Вы христианство не считаете буддизмом. Наоборот, для них нежелательно, чтобы вы говорили что буддизм и христанство одно и тоже.

----------

Дифо (21.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Лучшее средство от зависти - сорадость Вы меня просто полюбите любую


Обнимемся?

----------

Пема Дролкар (21.06.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Хотели испытать доктрину школы на прочность? Перед новичками?


 По-моему этого достаточно: _"Я хотел посмотреть атмосферу, людей и послушать стиль подачи внутри центра. Возможно и сам задать вопросы."_

----------

Bob (20.06.2012), Kittisaro (20.06.2012), Ануруддха (20.06.2012), Маркион (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Фил (21.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Хотелось бы узнать, как проходят такие встречи и на каком уровне Вы там общались, чем закончилось, есть ли что-то типа постоянного диалога и т.д.


В данном случае был просто в виде сопровождающего туристов. К нам на весак приезжал бханте Маханимит с группой сопровождающих. Показвали им Питер. Потом Москву, ну и до Троице-Сергиевской лавры и до Владимира с Суздалем добрались. Как-никак духовные центры православия. По пути, кстати, заехали в Кунпенлинг. Посмотрели вживую. Я, наконец-то, лично познакомился с Игорем Берхиным. Очень приятное впечатление осталось.

Касаемо прочих встреч с православными, то они редки, в силу отсутствия у нас юридического статуса. Но иногда в межрелигиозных конференциях участвую.

----------

Aion (20.06.2012), AndyZ (20.06.2012), Bob (20.06.2012), Eugeny (20.06.2012), Kittisaro (20.06.2012), Аньезка (20.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (21.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), лесник (20.06.2012), Маркион (20.06.2012), Нэйлер Пенн (22.06.2012), Ондрий (21.06.2012), Сергей Ч (20.06.2012), Федор Ф (20.06.2012), Фил (21.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Хотели испытать доктрину школы на прочность? Перед новичками?


Что вы под этим подразумеваете? Если выйти и начать "проповедовать в синагогах и церквах", то нет. Если же подразумеваете появление в центре монаха в рясе - тогда можно сказать, что самой своей жизнью и своим существованием я всех провоцирую и испытываю на прочность.



> Тем же вечером побывал и в обществе нитиреновцев, и у них не сработал этот эффект. А на прошлой неделе был в Троице-Сергиевской лавре, потом во Владимире и Суздале в действующих церквях, и тоже не сработал. Очень избирательное действие получается.


Да, с таким же настроем.

----------

Дондог (10.08.2012), Маркион (20.06.2012), Сергей Ч (20.06.2012), Фил (21.06.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

Да ладно, идти в АП ОН, когда было время, чтобы попить там чайку - это уже какая-то так себе идея)) Туда так не ходят)) Это же понятно.. Конечно, нехорошо выгонять людей с медитации, но это их право, т.к. это их "огород".

И потом создавать тему о "гонениях" на монахов со стороны АП ОН.. После их книги про людей "в рясах"..

Извините, при всем уважении, затея была сомнительная изначально..

.. Вирупу его собственные монахи выгнали из монастыря Наланды, когда он достиг 6 бхуми и получал учения в своей келье напрямую от Ваджра Найратмьи.. И он не жаловался и не ругал их, а назвал себя Вирупой и пошел своей дорогой))

Как говорится, не ходите, дети, в Африку гулять..))

----------

Lungrig (20.06.2012), Vladiimir (20.06.2012), Нико (21.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.06.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

Топпер, это Вам карма за Титамеду вернулась.  :Smilie:

----------

Echo (21.06.2012), Vladiimir (20.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Да ладно, идти в АП ОН, когда было время, чтобы попить там чайку - это уже какая-то так себе идея)) Туда так не ходят)) Это же понятно.. Конечно, нехорошо выгонять людей с медитации, но это их право, т.к. это их "огород".


А я думал, что буддийский центр всё-таки буддийский. А же не знал, что туда просто так не ходят  :Frown: 



> .. Вирупу его собственные монахи выгнали из монастыря Наланды, когда он достиг 6 бхуми и получал учения в своей келье напрямую от Ваджра Найратмьи.. И он не жаловался и не ругал их, а назвал себя Вирупа и пошел своей дорогой))


А при чём здесь Вирупа?



> Как говорится, не ходите, дети, в Африку гулять..))


Видимо да.  :Frown:  И сам более ходить не буду, и другим не посоветую.

----------

Vladiimir (20.06.2012), Маша_ла (20.06.2012), Фил (21.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, это Вам карма за Титамеду вернулась.


Я монах и вполне законно потребовал (тем более, что это не моё личное требование было, а требование тайцев), чтобы мирянка сняла монашескую одежду. Дальнейшая история со взбрыкиванием показала, что не напрастно. Правда это уже выходит за рамки темы.

----------

Bob (20.06.2012), Kittisaro (21.06.2012), Друкпа Кюнле (31.05.2018)

----------


## Нико

Топпер, забейте. 99 процентов буддийских организаций в России являются сектами.

----------

Дондог (10.08.2012), Топпер- (20.06.2012), Фил (21.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, забейте. 99 процентов буддийских организаций в России являются сектами.


Кроме РПЦ МП  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Кроме РПЦ МП


А это та ещё шарашка, прости Господи.

----------


## Маша_ла

А Вы там были впервые? В общем, там кто был, сразу все ясно за первые пару минут обычно..

Нехорошо, конечно, получилось.. Но туда правда просто так не ходят..

Про Вирупу - это как пример, что человек пострадал, но не огорчился)) Это, правда, из Ваджраяны и к Вам отношения не имеет, конечно же.

----------

Vladiimir (20.06.2012), Топпер- (21.06.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

Можно сказать даже, что все ученики своих учителей, если они ученики одного учителя, а не 10 из разных традиций, немного сектанты.. Но вряд ли в чае откажут.. Монаху, тем более..

----------

Топпер- (21.06.2012)

----------


## Аньезка

> А Вы там были впервые? В общем, там кто был, сразу все ясно за первые пару минут обычно..


В первые несколько минут, как я оказалась впервые в центре АП, у меня на глазах попытались отбить мужа (тогда еще правда просто жениха)  :Big Grin:

----------

Pedma Kalzang (20.06.2012), Pyro (21.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Маша_ла (20.06.2012), Ондрий (21.06.2012), Топпер- (21.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

Мужа-жениха могут начать отбивать где угодно)) Вопрос в том, захочет ли он отбиваться сам))

----------

Аньезка (20.06.2012), Буль (20.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

Тогда странно, что Топпера выгнали, а не попыталсь совратить.

----------

Pema Sonam (20.06.2012), Pyro (21.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (20.06.2012), Топпер- (21.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Последователи Алмазного пути насколько суровые, что соблазняют даже в процессе медитации


Помойму христианство даже ближе к Учению Будды Шакьямуни, чем буддизм Оле Нидала.

----------

Shunja (20.06.2012), Йосель Чойдрон (21.06.2012), Нико (20.06.2012), Ондрий (21.06.2012), Топпер- (21.06.2012), Федор Ф (21.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2012)

----------


## Alex

Друзья, вы чего, а? Нарушенные - не нарушенные самайи, Вирупа vs Топпер, еще какая-то фигня... Из центра, называющего себя буддийским, выгнали буддийского (пусть и весьма другой традиции) монаха! Это что вообще такое? У меня лично слов нет. У нас буддийские монахи табунами ходят по улицам? Тут такой случай подвернулся — хотя бы чаем напоить, грех же пропустить.

----------

AlekseyE (21.06.2012), Bob (20.06.2012), Kittisaro (21.06.2012), Magan Poh (22.06.2012), Pema Sonam (20.06.2012), Raudex (20.06.2012), Shunja (20.06.2012), Аньезка (20.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (21.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Карло (21.06.2012), Кузьмич (21.06.2012), Маркион (21.06.2012), Поляков (21.06.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (21.06.2012), Сергей Ч (20.06.2012), Тао (21.06.2012), Топпер- (21.06.2012), Федор Ф (21.06.2012), Фил (21.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2012)

----------


## Shunja

Вспомнился анекдот в тему:
Стоит перед воротами монастыря молодой послушник , которого местная братия выгнала из храма за что то. Стоит и лачет. К нему подходит товарищ - Бог в человеческом обличии естественно (ну вроде того как 2000 лет назад в Галилее) и спрашивает:
- Ты чего плачешь, мил человек ?
- Да вот братия меня в храм не пускает, - отвечает послушник, всхлипывая.
- Ха, - восклицает Бог, - меня туда даже теперь и не зовут...

----------

Bob (20.06.2012), Джигме (21.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Топпер- (21.06.2012), Фил (21.06.2012)

----------


## Бо

Странно, а почему на БФ нет такой хорошей традиции, по душам пообщаться с адептами других религий, а всячески выдворяются отсюда?

----------

Bob (21.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Предлагаю составить от имени участников БФ обращение к Кармапе (версии АП), Шамарпе и к Оле Нидалу на английском языке о недопустимом поведении в московском центре АП. Возможно, в этом случае подобное не повторится.

----------

Alex (20.06.2012), Pedma Kalzang (20.06.2012), Tong Po (23.06.2012), А н д р е й (21.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (20.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (21.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Тао (21.06.2012), Топпер- (21.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2012)

----------


## Raudex

> Предлагаю составить от имени участников БФ обращение к Кармапе (версии АП), Шамарпе и к Оле Нидалу на английском языке о недопустимом поведении в московском центре АП. Возможно, в этом случае подобное не повторится.


Ну кто ж теперь туда пойдёт то проверять? Я вот точно не пойду)

----------

Дондог (10.08.2012), Топпер- (21.06.2012), Фил (21.06.2012)

----------


## Alex

1) Касаемо того, что бханте другой традиции (и даже, строго говоря, религии). Так никто и не предлагал с ним соджонг проводить или, например, махаянских бхикшу постригать (Топпер и сам бы не согласился). Я такого в центре КК ОН даже в самом страшном делирии не могу представить.
2) Касаемо якобы нарушенных самай. Об этом исчерпывающе высказался Шубхар, но внесу дополнение — а среди самих-то членов московского центра КК ОН много ли народу с этими самыми самайями?
3) Касаемо того, что бханте Топпер совратит нестойких новичков в хи... тхеравадинскую адскую ересь. Даже если бы он и собирался ( а я уверен, что нет) — хороши же учителя в центре, если заезжий монах за вечер полпаствы от них уведет.
В общем, все это отмазки. И еще раз повторю — в Москве вероятность вот так вот встретить буддийского бхикшу чуть больше, чем нулевая — а тут люди сами себя заслуги и лишили (наверное, тхеравадинская сангха в Махаяне не рассматривается, как поле прибежища, но, тем не менее, бхикшу всяко не обычный человек, так что и заслуга поболе будет).
Спокойной ночи.

----------

AlekseyE (21.06.2012), Bob (21.06.2012), Ануруддха (21.06.2012), Джигме (21.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Йосель Чойдрон (21.06.2012), Карло (21.06.2012), Маркион (21.06.2012), Ондрий (21.06.2012), Тао (21.06.2012), Топпер- (21.06.2012), Федор Ф (21.06.2012), Фил (21.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Это почему не рассматривается? Четыре любых полностью посвященных монаха, с линией упасампады от Будды - уже символ драгоценности Сангхи, относительная Сангха. В самом Тибете есть, как минимум, две разных линии упасампады (smad lugs в ньингма и гелуг от Шантаракшиты, stod lugs от Шакья Шри в сакья и кагью), хоть обе в рамках муласарвастивады и монахи обоих рассматриваются как относительная Сангха. Хотя да, были прецеденты, что стригли заново.

----------

Alex (21.06.2012), Tong Po (23.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Друкпа Кюнле (31.05.2018), Ондрий (21.06.2012), Топпер- (21.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2012)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> если заезжий монах за вечер полпаствы от них уведет


Извините, не удержался.

----------

Аньезка (21.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (21.06.2012), Друкпа Кюнле (31.05.2018), Ондрий (21.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (21.06.2012), Топпер- (21.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> немножечко офф-топа, мне теперь тоже любопытно, что там и как у Пемы...


В каком смысле? Чего еще про меня рассказать? :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ну, про центры Оле Нидала могу сказать, что никогда в них не была и не знаю, кто там, но почти на 100% уверена, что в России его центры - нечто особенное, взошедшее исключительно на русской почве :Cool: 

По Италии центров 15  наверно есть. В Милане есть один. Никогда не возникало желания сходить - я видео пару лекций его посмотрела, - не тянет, связи нет.

Вот, он тут в Милане будет в сентябре - разве что сходить и лично посмотреть на народ и на его лекции? :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (10.08.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Обнимемся?


А то :Smilie:  Насколько могу судить, многие люди проникаются идеей, я не одна такая отмороженая.



Надеюсь, нас все-тки поцалует какой-нить прынц? :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (21.06.2012), Топпер- (21.06.2012)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Вот, он тут в Милане будет в сентябре - разве что сходить и лично посмотреть на народ и на его лекции?


Пем,ты там поосторожней.см.пост Аньезки с фотками :Smilie:

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (21.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (21.06.2012), Топпер- (21.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема у нас в Дзогчене отношение преподают просто прекрасно, просто некоторые имеют свое мнение о том каким оно должно быть на самом деле, так что не надо про нас про всех думать плохо, ага?


Джигме, у Вас ко мне что-то личное? :Smilie:  давайте обнимемся? :Smilie: 


Между прочим во всех темах четко сформулирована моя позиция в отношении того, что ВСЕ направления  и школы буддизма исключительно ценны и нужны. К Дзогчену никаких претензий нет. Это шпилька в конкретном случае и в конкретном направлении. Типа дружеской беззлобной шутки :Smilie:

----------

Топпер- (21.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пем,ты там поосторожней.см.пост Аньезки с фотками


Я боди надену с капюшоном и капюшон завяжу крепким узлом :Smilie:  Уж насколько я лучший в мире чемпион по обниманиям, но тут меня просто бьют, как ребенка :Smilie: 

 Вы ничего не понимаете, он очень трогательный, вот и трогает



> Две девушки спрашивают его о доме, о фэн-шуй, о свете и пространстве. Он трогает их за руки, показывает, где у них сердце, касается лбом лба, и по немного неуместным улыбкам на их лицах сразу становится понятно, что в этот момент от него к ним действительно переходит энергия.


Тут тоже фигурирует мужчина лет сорока в черных носках, прям, как у Топпера :Smilie:

----------

Топпер- (21.06.2012)

----------


## Поляков

> Если вы внимательно прочли моё первое сообщение, то там я упомянул о том, что дзеновцы тоже неприветствуются. По всей видимости не я один остался крайним.


Лет 8 назад был в питерском центре КК, без проблем пустили на практику и угостили чаем, милые и приветливые люди. Никто меня, как дзеновца, не гнал. Но, в Москве, видимо по-другому. 

Для сравнения история, которая случилась прошлой осенью в Питере. В дацан поздно вечером пришла дзенская монахиня из Китая. Кто она и откуда неизвестно, ни по-русски, ни по-английски она не говорила. Но по ее внешности понятно, что это монахиня, поэтому ее накормили ужином и уложили спать в дзенском зале. Утром нашли где-то переводчика и через него выяснили, что монахине срочно нужно в Шанхай и она просит купить ей билет на самолет, т.к. денег у нее нет. Такой суммы у бурятской общины не было в тот момент. Потом выяснилось, что в Москве у монахини есть знакомые, которые ей могут помочь. С ними созвонились, собрали денег, купили билет до Москвы,  отвезли монахиню на вокзал и посадили на поезд. 

В тот день я был в дацане и был свидетелем этой истории (даже провели с этой монахиней вечернюю практику, причем литургическая часть у нас, как оказалось, ничем не отличается от китайской, все песнопения она знала наизусть). Буряты, бывшие в тот день в дацане, после ее проводов сокрушались, что не получилось собрать денег на прямой билет до Шанхая.

----------

Chong_Kwan (24.07.2012), Eugeny (21.06.2012), Pedma Kalzang (21.06.2012), Pema Sonam (21.06.2012), Tong Po (23.06.2012), Ануруддха (21.06.2012), Буль (21.06.2012), Велеслав (19.10.2012), Вова Л. (21.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (21.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Дубинин (21.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (21.06.2012), Тао (21.06.2012), Топпер- (21.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2012)

----------


## Bob

Кстати на недавнем праздновании Весака, в наш центр приехали гости, в числе которых была супружеская пара(девушка из АП ОН). Их вот никто не выгонял(и в голову это никому бы не пришло), я с ними пообщался даже. Они мне вопросы позадавали о Тхераваде(для них многое было открытием).  :Smilie:  А её муж меня всё пытался убедить, что у бханте Топпера, в тайском монашеском зонтике наверняка спрятан мечь. 
Как же так: монах, да без  шаолиньских вундервафель!?  :Big Grin:

----------

Буль (21.06.2012), Велеслав (19.10.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Карло (21.06.2012), Маркион (21.06.2012), Тао (21.06.2012), Топпер- (21.06.2012), Фил (21.06.2012)

----------


## До

> Я как-то была на лекции Нидала в Москве, где его спросили, что делать с заходящими к ним членами Дзогчен общины. Ответ был что-то типа "steal their shoes" - типа соприте их ботинки, чтобы больше не захаживали. Так что там многим не рады)


Воровство же неблагой поступок, как же так?




> 1) Касаемо того, что бханте другой традиции (и даже, строго говоря, религии).


Строго говоря, религия, это _буддизм_.

----------

Дондог (10.08.2012), Друкпа Кюнле (31.05.2018), Топпер- (21.06.2012)

----------


## До

> Предлагаю составить от имени участников БФ обращение к Кармапе (версии АП), Шамарпе и к Оле Нидалу на английском языке о недопустимом поведении в московском центре АП. Возможно, в этом случае подобное не повторится.

----------

Bob (21.06.2012), Neroli (21.06.2012), Буль (21.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (21.06.2012), Джигме (21.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (21.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (21.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Йосель Чойдрон (21.06.2012), Кхантибало (21.06.2012), Маша_ла (21.06.2012), Топпер- (21.06.2012), Фил (21.06.2012)

----------


## Echo

> Echo, вы выгнали бы Топпера, если бы он к вам пришел?


А можно я вас процитирую в ответе, немного дополнив:




> Прочитав этот трэд я бы к вам ни за какие каврижки, например.


http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=13106&page=15
Прочитав ряд тредов я бы к Топперу не пошел ни за какие коврижки. Если бы я был на месте того человека и знал бы кто такой Топпер я бы его пустил исключительно из уважения к традиции.

----------

Дондог (10.08.2012), Топпер- (21.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

О, грязное белье, ну наконец-то.  :Big Grin: 

Да у нас был с Топпер конфликт, но то, что куда-то не пойду, не значит автоматически, что кого-то не пущу. Если бы в то время вдруг Топпер пришел в Центр, где находилась бы я, я бы просто сама ушла. Все-тки он монах, а я не известно еще кто.  :Big Grin: 
И вообще Echo, неприязнь - чувство, травмирующее прежде всего того, кто его испытывает. Без него гораздо лучше.  :Smilie:

----------

Bob (21.06.2012), Echo (21.06.2012), Аньезка (21.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (21.06.2012), Топпер- (21.06.2012)

----------


## Ho Shim

Не знаю, мы, будучи монахами дзэнскими, жили во Владивостокском БЦ Карма Кагью дней пять, когда ездили из Кореи визы продлять. Потом ребята от денег отказывались, но мы все равно вложились. И прошлой весной к ним уже по накатанной дороге ездил еще один наш русский товарищ монах, тоже останавливался. Учавствовали в практике, поздних вечерних дискуссиях на кухне)) Расстались друзьями. Знаю, что люди там осторожно относятся к представителям разных других течений. По причине не любви к разным бессмысленным спорам и пустопорожним дискуссиям, типа как здесь на форуме. Дорожат временем и атмосферой. И Оле учит своих ребят поступать по жизни без церемоний)) Считаю это их личным внутрикорпоративным делом, как поступать в своей организации. Если бы меня не пустили, не обиделся - поклон, и иди себе дальше. Так, по крайней мере в Корее, учат монахов  :Wink:  Бханте Топпер, вы уверены, что вы прям везде желанный гость?

----------

AndyZ (21.06.2012), Tong Po (23.06.2012), Vladiimir (21.06.2012), А н д р е й (21.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Друкпа Кюнле (31.05.2018), Топпер- (21.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2012), Юй Кан (21.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Воровство же неблагой поступок, как же так?


Тогда нужно не красть ботинки, а пИсать в них.

----------

Аньезка (21.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Пема Дролкар (21.06.2012), Топпер- (21.06.2012), Фил (21.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2012)

----------


## Echo

*Neroli*
Особой неприязни нет я просто хочу дистанцироваться от этого.
Тут вот Сергей Хос цитировал про коренные падения...



> Испытывать симпатию к злым людям. «Злые» здесь — это те, кто презирает или нашего личного учителя, или духовных учителей в целом, или Будд, Дхарму и Сангху, или кто вдобавок причиняет вред или ущерб кому-то из них. Хотя неправильно было бы отказываться от желания, чтобы эти люди были счастливы и имели причины для счастья, но мы совершим коренное падение, если будем действовать или говорить ласково с ними. К таким (запретным) действиям относится дружба с ними, поддержка их посредством покупки продукции, которую они производят, книг, которые они пишут, и так далее. Если мы мотивируемся исключительно любовью и состраданием и обладаем средством остановить их разрушительное поведение и перевести их в более положительное состояние, мы определенно должны сделать это, даже если это потребует силовых методов. Однако, если нам недостает таких качеств, мы не совершим ошибки, просто бойкотируя таких людей.

----------

Neroli (21.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Топпер- (21.06.2012)

----------


## Greedy

Очень странно видеть, как по одному событию в одном центре делается вывод обо всех представителях.

Так как лично знаком с некоторыми людьми, которым организовывали БЦ в своих городах, то когда читаю о некоторых "смотрящих" - это демонстрирует полное незнание внутренней кухни КК АП.

БЦ в Алмазной Пути - это не некая общая организация (как например, в Дзогчен-общине). Это самостоятельно организуемые места для практики самими практикующими. И роль тех самых "смотрящих" выполняют именно те, кто эти места и организует.
Поэтому в одном городе может быть один приём, в другом городе - совершенно другой.

Такой самостоятельный способ организации накладывает соответствующий отпечаток. Так как организацией центра за редким исключением не будет заниматься не фанатичный последователь Оле Нидала.

Если же кто-то укажет на официальный статус организации, которую возглавляет Кайбогаров, то она имеет исключительно представительскую функцию, и необходима для решения соответствующих представительских вопросов.

----------

Tong Po (23.06.2012), Дифо (21.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Прочитав ряд тредов я бы к Топперу не пошел ни за какие коврижки. Если бы я был на месте того человека и знал бы кто такой Топпер я бы его пустил исключительно из уважения к традиции.


 Прочитав ряд тредов, я понял, что Топпер исключительно разумный, спокойный и адекватный человек. Что очень редко встречается среди впавших в "прелесть" адептов той или иной религии, да и просто обычных людей. Видимо воспитание очень хорошее и заслуг много.

----------

Bob (21.06.2012), Буль (21.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Леонид Ш (21.06.2012), Нико (21.06.2012), Сергей Ч (21.06.2012), Тао (21.06.2012), Топпер- (21.06.2012)

----------


## Фил

ОФФ.
из ссылки Пемы:



> Через два часа лама Оле Нидал выйдет на сцену СДК МАИ, где пели БГ, «Алиса» и «ДДТ», посмотрит на полуторатысячную толпу, улыбнется и скажет: «Человек уже совершенен. Раскройте себя. Вы заслуживаете счастья!»


А я торчу на "Алисе", "ДДТ" и "Кино".
На живого БГ посмотреть давно
Я хочу, я знаю - будет там.
О боже, как повезло всем нам.
Но порядок есть порядок - Куда? Сидеть!
Молчать! Не кричать! Не петь!
Я не знаю, что будет. Я вижу, что есть.
Эти парни запросто могут сесть
/ Ю.Шевчук, "Милиционер в рок-клубе" /  :Smilie:

----------

Друкпа Кюнле (31.05.2018)

----------


## Raudex

> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=13106&page=15
> Прочитав ряд тредов я бы к Топперу не пошел ни за какие коврижки. Если бы я был на месте того человека и знал бы кто такой Топпер я бы его пустил исключительно из уважения к традиции.


Тема без понимания внутренней кухни происходящего тогда, совершено не показательна. Тогда мы все отстаивали позицию и амбиции одного персонажа, пхра Чатри, полностью доверяя его обещаниям и заявлениям. Последующая жизнь показала что именно это было нашей ошибкой в тот момент.

----------

Alex (21.06.2012), Bob (21.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (21.06.2012), Топпер- (21.06.2012)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Вчера было у меня небольшое окно в графике пребывания в Москве и т.к. я оказался недалеко от центра Карма-Кагью Оле Нидала, что расположен на Петровском бульваре, я решил наведаться туда.


Но, вообще, вы толстый троллинг затеяли - прийти в центр ваджраяны, зная как они настороженно относятся к тхераваде. И к _хинаяне_ в частности) А сами вы их официально за еретиков считаете! Можно было бы позвонить сначала, узнать как такой визит удобнее нанести. Мы, к примеру, заранее написали официальное письмо с просьбой, на которое нам ответили - ноу проблем!, но перечислили вещи, которые могут *нас* не устроить в этом мероприятии. После этого и состоялось конструктивное и взаимоинтересное (надеюсь)) знакомство. У нас в монастыре тоже непонятных людей не с распростертыми объятьями принимают, могут и попросить, а чтоб еще и на занятия с новичками! Видел тут, как какого-то монаха с бородой прямо от ворот отшили. Чем-то вы не понравились, однако!))

----------

Echo (21.06.2012), Tong Po (23.06.2012), Vladiimir (21.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Прочитав ряд тредов, я понял, что Топпер исключительно разумный, спокойный и адекватный человек. Что очень редко встречается среди впавших в "прелесть" адептов той или иной религии, да и просто обычных людей. Видимо воспитание очень хорошее и заслуг много.


Только чуть-чуть любит помиссионерить :Smilie:  

Если же начистоту. У меня все-таки позиция такая. Хотя людей я бы не смогла выгнать, но могла бы четко ограничить их в определенном поведении. Типа, - вот тебе чай и еда,  теперь желаю всех благ - иди. Я понимаю, что лучшее даяние - даяние Учения, но одно, если человек пришел спросить и послушать, а другое, если пришел говорить о своем. Мы можем напоить кого-то чаем, но мы совершенно не обязаны при этом вежливо выслушивать его идеи, если не хотим. И мы не ясновидящие - что он скажет, заранее неизвестно. И тут есть щекотливый момент - а если мы дадим незнакомому человеку трибуну, о чем он там будет вещать? В какое русло перейдет разговор? можно ли его будет перевести в нужное русло?

А если человек говорит публично, то он явно не о птичках в БЦ разговаривать пришел.

Я не вижу никакого смысла заходить к представителям других религий без крайней на то необходимости и в официальных одеждах буддиста ( в данном случае другой традиции). Как показывает опыт, - это риск беспокоить людей и провоцировать их на неблагое. Если это межрелигиозная конференция и диалог, то там все участники имеют довольно обширные взгляды и готовы к обмену, хотя, уверена, втайне надеются перетащить паству к себе в религию или как бэ предоставить такую кармическую возможность с легким обольщением. :Smilie:  

Я искренне уважаю Бханьте, но всегда понимаю, насколько хрупкий этот лед говорить с тхеравадой последователю тибетского буддизма. Тут на форумах почти во всех дискуссиях тхеравада-ваджраяна, по сути, мы набухаем и каждый остается при своем, или вообще холиварим и никогда не договоримся о методах. 
Он сам же говорит о своем категоричном отношении к тибетскому буддизму в топике, это все как-то похоже на ревизию. Тоесть, он не только просто так туда зашел, а хотел осознанно исследовать центр и сделать выводы. С четкой изначальной позицией отрицания другого направления буддизма. Все бы хорошо было, если б он был бы без рясы и не говорил, что он буддист другой традиции.

Хотя понятно, что взгляды Топпера широки, он хороший человек и добросовестный монах, и он многое понимает, но он внутренне НЕ ПРИЕМЛЕТ, ОТТОРГАЕТ тибетский буддизм, христианство и прочее. Хотя, конечно же, к тибетским буддистам относится как к ЖС - правильно. Тоесть, идет к представителям ложных для него взглядов.  Вы догадываетесь, с какой целью туда ходят....под предлогом чайку попить?  

Мы, конечно, среди направлений буддизма найдем взаимопонимание и общее, и как люди, как ЖС, практикующее Учение, сможем искренне и открыто общаться. Но я все равно многое не стала бы обсуждать и вникать в тхеравадинскую подачу учения. Я была у Топпера в гостях и все время интуитивно чувствовала, что может начаться легкая "агитация"...через такое обаяние и совместное чаепитие :Smilie:  Хотя в глубинном смысле он мой брат по Дхарме полностью. Я отношусь к нему с искренним почтением, любовью и прислушиваюсь к его нуждам.

Я могу совместно помолиться на благо всех существ по-своему, как я привыкла, но некоторые аргументы я вообще не буду обсуждать и их избегать, именно потому, что во многом научена другому подходу, и вижу его неоспоримые преимущества, а он - нет. А при определенном раскладе - уйду. Хотя искренне уважаю тхераваду и ее представителей. 

А в этом центре Бханьте еще вопросы хотел задавать, как будто он не может получить любую инфу сам, уж нечай, в тибетском буддизме тоже побывал.

ЗАЧЕМ ходить по всем этим местам, если не показать себя, как монаха, а там, глядишь заинтересуются, что за монах, и там о тхераваде можно будет рассказать, так ведь? такая ходячая инфа для новичков..... У нас тут на БФ полно таких конфронтаций, ведь понятно, к чему они ведут. Если человек уже изначально не верит, что Ваджраяна аутентичное учение от Будды, то ходить к ваджраянцам "домой", думаю, тхеравадинскому монаху, кроме как с согласованным официальным визитом и не стоит. Это такой вопрос тонкой этики.

Тем более в КК ОН, в котором, как все знают, проповедуется особый нью-эйджевский буддизм, и люди там соответствующие. Я представляю, какие бы там были бы вопросы и ответы. Ходить к ним, чтобы обсудить общие буддийские вопросы, думаю, бесполезно, и это, думаю, понятно и так с самого начала. И даже не потому, что они там чего-то не знают или не умеют, а потому что это, на мой взгляд неэтично себя навязывать, если люди заранее не договорятся на такой диалог, и обе стороны будут к этому готовы. И любой публичный дебат - в какой-то степени миссионерство. Если он точно на пользу большинству, то хорошо. А если нет? 

И вообще. Незваный гость хуже татарина. Думаю, всегда лучше предупредить о своем визите, о цели этого визита и прочее. 

Я не знаю, принято ли у тхеравадинских монахов просить еду и чай, но было бы лучше, если бы он с порога просто попросил чаю. 

Бханьте, конечно, пошел туда, ничего этого не представляя? Просто чайку попить? В рясе?

----------

Echo (21.06.2012), Olle (21.06.2012), Vladiimir (21.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (21.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.06.2012), Топпер- (21.06.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Но, вообще, вы толстый троллинг затеяли - прийти в центр ваджраяны, зная как они настороженно относятся к тхераваде. И к _хинаяне_ в частности) А сами вы их официально за еретиков считаете! Можно было бы позвонить сначала, узнать как такой визит удобнее нанести. Мы, к примеру, заранее написали официальное письмо с просьбой, на которое нам ответили - ноу проблем!, но перечислили вещи, которые могут *нас* не устроить в этом мероприятии. После этого и состоялось конструктивное и взаимоинтересное (надеюсь)) знакомство.


Причём тут троллинг? Тем более если учесть что там представления о других школах и традициях весьма искажены. Сейчас из-за всего что там творится будет откалываться от стройных рядом ассоциации еще по крайней мере один центр. как сказал один из уходящих - эта дурь, фанатизм и озабоченность - уже надоели

----------

Bob (21.06.2012), Топпер- (21.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2012)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Причём тут троллинг? Тем более если учесть что там представления о других школах и традициях весьма искажены. Сейчас из-за всего что там творится будет откалываться от стройных рядом ассоциации еще по крайней мере один центр. как сказал один из уходящих - эта дурь, фанатизм и озабоченность - уже надоели


Вот что открылось мне в моих наблюдениях за жизнью - *практически во всех* традициях и школах представления о других традициях и школах искажены, в формах от легкой до крайне тяжелой)) Люди откалываются, переходят из традиций в традицию, как в одном направлении, так и в противоположном. Из одной религии в другую и т.д. И что?

----------

Echo (21.06.2012), Tong Po (23.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (21.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Пема Дролкар (21.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2012), Юй Кан (21.06.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

Не, надо было им оставить Топпера на кухне, пить чай с конфетками, а самим медитировать спокойно))

Кстати, а можно Топперу участвовать в медитациях других конфессий?)) Может они просто самайи Топпера блюли?))

Вообще, говоря о том, что все становится ясным после первых минут там, я имела в виду, что там находятся люди, которым интересен и учителем которых является Оле, там другим людям делать особо нечего, по-моему. При этом, эти люди, из АП ОН, серьезно занимаются практикой, делают Нендро и другие практики. Много ли среди нас тут закончивших Нендро? А там таких большинство. Из старой гвардии, по кр. мере.

Далее, мне кажется, главное, в любом деле мотивация и реакция, а не сам event. 

Пема, не ходи на лекцию Оле, а то, может, понравится)) Он тоже любит обниматься )) Отобьют тебя у твоей секты))

----------

Vladiimir (21.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Пема Дролкар (21.06.2012), Топпер- (21.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2012)

----------


## Ануруддха

На текущий момент мы имеем то что имеем: буддийского монаха попросили покинуть буддийский центр. И поскольку об истинных мотивациях, предпосылках, слухах и домыслах мы можем только догадываться, то хотелось на будущее иметь официальную позицию центров КК АП. Как они ее донесут и будут ли доносить не знаю, но хотелось бы услышать, что можно и что нельзя делать в центрах представителям других традиций, заинтересованы ли они в межбуддийском диалоге (вроде как своими внешними мероприятиями заявляют, что всеми руками за) и т.д. на усмотрение.

----------

Bob (21.06.2012), Lanky (21.06.2012), Буль (21.06.2012), Йосель Чойдрон (21.06.2012), Маша_ла (21.06.2012), Сергей Ч (21.06.2012), Топпер- (21.06.2012), Фил (21.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Вот что открылось мне в моих наблюдениях за жизнью - *практически во всех* традициях и школах представления о других традициях и школах искажены, в формах от легкой до крайне тяжелой)) Люди откалываются, переходят из традиций в традицию, как в одном направлении, так и в противоположном. Из одной религии в другую и т.д. И что?


Еще раз спрашиваю - причём тут троллинг, если они и своих учителей не почитают? Ну кроме тех что одобрены Оле (но не Кармапой, что забавно). Если и своим монахам не дают возможности проводить обучение в центрах? Или вы думаете что только этим всё ограничивается?

----------

Bob (21.06.2012), Джигме (21.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Йосель Чойдрон (21.06.2012), Сергей Ч (21.06.2012), Топпер- (21.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> На текущий момент мы имеем то что имеем: буддийского монаха попросили покинуть буддийский центр. И поскольку об истинных мотивациях, предпосылках, слухах и домыслах мы можем только догадываться, то хотелось на будущее иметь официальную позицию центров КК АП. Как они ее донесут и будут ли доносить не знаю, но хотелось бы услышать, что можно и что нельзя делать в центрах представителям других традиций, заинтересованы ли они в межбуддийском диалоге (вроде как своими внешними мероприятиями заявляют, что всеми руками за) и т.д. на усмотрение.


Ну так вышлите советом ответственных лиц письмо от ассоциации "Буддизм в интернете" письмо хотя бы в московскую организацию КК АП с просьбой объяснить недоразумение и с соответствующими вопросами по поводу взаимодействия и желанием урегулирования недоразумения. А по итогам (с наличествующим ответом от КК АП или без оного) можно в случае чего на основании ответа и Кармапе (АП вершн) письмо писать.

----------

Bob (21.06.2012), Raudex (21.06.2012), Друкпа Кюнле (31.05.2018), Сергей Ч (21.06.2012), Тао (21.06.2012), Топпер- (21.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2012)

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Ну так вышлите


Можно сделать и проще. Написать Леонтьевой, она какбы многими вещами там занимается. О, точно. Наверное напишу сейчас

----------

Дондог (10.08.2012), Тао (21.06.2012), Топпер- (21.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Тогда странно, что Топпера выгнали, а не попыталсь совратить.


Ой, нет! Нет! пусть лучше выгоняют!  :EEK!:  :Big Grin:

----------

Bob (21.06.2012), Neroli (21.06.2012), Pema Sonam (21.06.2012), Wyrd (21.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (21.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Маша_ла (21.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (21.06.2012)

----------


## Echo

Хорошая иллюстрация для соседней темы http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=20083
Ну кагбе вот так буддисты улаживают конфликты. :Big Grin:

----------

Дондог (10.08.2012)

----------


## Вова Л.

Изгнание монаха из центра... Картина достойная кисти живописца - толпа АПшников с искаженными от гнева лицами, вооружившись булыжниками и арматуринами изгоняют Топпера из центра, внимательный зритель сможет также увидеть у Топпера еле заметный нимб... 

Во-первых, судя по сообщению, люди просто не поняли (или не поверили), что перед ними буддийский монах. Т.е. имеем дело с элементарным невежеством. Во-вторых, ни для кого ни секрет, что список персон нон-грата в АП довольно обширен и есть там люди рангом куда по-выше. Чему тут удивляться? Никто из них, правда, не пишет об этом на форумах. В-третьих, если я всему дому рассказываю, какой негодяй мой сосед Вася, а меня потом меня не пускают к нему домой на чай, когда у него находятся гости (причем даже не важно, поняли они или не поняли, кто я), то бежать и вывешивать на всех столбах объявления об этом Васином поступке как минимум старнно. 

Короче, не понимаю всей этой истерии "не пустили в центр" (пардон, изгнали), петиции Папе Римскому. Не пустили? Значит, это моя карма. Вот и все.

Хотя, тот дядечка лет сорока, конечно, не прав.

----------

Echo (21.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Кузьмич (22.06.2012), Маша_ла (21.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.06.2012), Ондрий (21.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (21.06.2012), Топпер- (21.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Прочитав ряд тредов я бы к Топперу не пошел ни за какие коврижки. Если бы я был на месте того человека и знал бы кто такой Топпер я бы его пустил исключительно из уважения к традиции.


Ваше личное ко мне отношение - это ваше личное отношение. Оно может быть любым, это ваше право. Однако в данном случае вы смешиваете две вещи: личное отношение к *Топперу* и изгнание монаха из центра. Обращу внимание, что изгоняли не Топпера, а буддийского монаха. То, что этот монах - Топпер, никто не знал. Соответвенно на моём месте мог оказаться любой другой монах.

----------

Bob (21.06.2012), Neroli (21.06.2012), Аньезка (21.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Не знаю, мы, будучи монахами дзэнскими, жили во Владивостокском БЦ Карма Кагью дней пять, когда ездили из Кореи визы продлять. Потом ребята от денег отказывались, но мы все равно вложились.


Видимо далеко от центра располагаются. Политику линии не соблюдают.



> Бханте Топпер, вы уверены, что вы прям везде желанный гость?


Теперь уверен, что не везде.

----------

Дондог (10.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2012)

----------


## Ануруддха

> Ну так вышлите советом ответственных лиц письмо от ассоциации "Буддизм в интернете" письмо хотя бы в московскую организацию КК АП с просьбой объяснить недоразумение и с соответствующими вопросами по поводу взаимодействия и желанием урегулирования недоразумения. А по итогам (с наличествующим ответом от КК АП или без оного) можно в случае чего на основании ответа и Кармапе (АП вершн) письмо писать.


Я тут пас. Некоторое время назад я вел переговоры с администрацией КК АП, о том, что официальный представитель этой организации по отношению ко мне совершил нечестный поступок, эту нечестность он обернул в свое личное обогащение и поддержку КК АП. Администрация признала, что, да поступок был нечестный, но результат в итоге нулевой. Время я терять больше не буду.

----------

Bob (21.06.2012), Джигме (21.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (21.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (21.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Друкпа Кюнле (31.05.2018), Пема Дролкар (21.06.2012), Топпер- (21.06.2012), Фил (21.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2012)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Но я все равно многое не стала бы обсуждать и вникать в тхеравадинскую подачу учения.


Не совсем понятно, что Вы имеете ввиду под "тхеравадинской подачей учения". ) Хотя не это главное, можно ведь обсуждать основы Учения, изложенные в суттах ПК, которые принимаются всеми школами, ну может кроме "Алмазного" пути, а подходы школ можно и не трогать, тут уж каждый принимает то, что ему _лично_ ближе, понятнее и полезнее. )

----------

Bob (21.06.2012), Тао (21.06.2012), Топпер- (21.06.2012), Федор Ф (21.06.2012), Фил (21.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Очень странно видеть, как по одному событию в одном центре делается вывод обо всех представителях.


Событие не одно. Были прецеденты и в Питере. Соответвенно одной из причин прихода в московский центр, было желание посмотреть, какая атмосфера здесь. Как раз для того, чтобы не делать выводов только по питерскому центру. Оказалось ещё хуже, чем в Питере.

----------

Дондог (10.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2012)

----------


## Ho Shim

> Еще раз спрашиваю - причём тут троллинг, если они и своих учителей не почитают? Ну кроме тех что одобрены Оле (но не Кармапой, что забавно). Если и своим монахам не дают возможности проводить обучение в центрах? Или вы думаете что только этим всё ограничивается?


Суть троллинга в том, что изначально знаешь (или предполагаешь) реакцию на свой поступок. Если не знаешь и не прелполагаешь, то я написал почему это должно было случиться именно так. При чем тут собственные учителя АПКК и прочие другие слухи я не знаю. В любом буддийском центре вы не можете прводить обучение без разрешения непосредственного учителя этого центра. Будь вы хоть Далай-ламой)

----------

Vladiimir (21.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Кузьмич (22.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2012)

----------


## Echo

*Топпер*
Я может идеалист, но в моем представлении буддийский монах бы в данной ситуации постарался разрешить конфликт на месте(если не загодя предупредив его), а в случаи неудачи не стал бы делать скоропалительных выводов, находить виновных и обобщать локальную ситуацию до масштабов целой школы. Ну просто потому что  основное занятие монаха это отслеживание и регулирование своего ментального бэкграунда. Поэтому, возможно они не только не знали как выглядит монах, но и имели такое же идеалистическое представление о его поведении. Но это все, опять же домыслы.

----------


## Топпер

> Но, вообще, вы толстый троллинг затеяли - прийти в центр ваджраяны, зная как они настороженно относятся к тхераваде. И к _хинаяне_ в частности) А сами вы их официально за еретиков считаете! Можно было бы позвонить сначала, узнать как такой визит удобнее нанести. Мы, к примеру, заранее написали официальное письмо с просьбой, на которое нам ответили - ноу проблем!, но перечислили вещи, которые могут *нас* не устроить в этом мероприятии. После этого и состоялось конструктивное и взаимоинтересное (надеюсь)) знакомство. У нас в монастыре тоже непонятных людей не с распростертыми объятьями принимают, могут и попросить, а чтоб еще и на занятия с новичками! Видел тут, как какого-то монаха с бородой прямо от ворот отшили. Чем-то вы не понравились, однако!))


В апреле приезжал в Москву и тогда тоже отменилась вечером в середине недели одна встреча, и я решил посетить какой-либо центр. Выбор был между АПОН и центром Дзогчен Шри Сингха, т.к. оба работали по будням. Тогда я решил посетить центр Дзогчен Шри Сингха. Приехал также без предупреждения, и вы знаете, приняли очень хорошо. Я даже не ожидал такого. Я поприсутствовал на лекции, потом после занятия и разговор был интересный, и центр мне показали, и детскую программу. В общем, впечатления у меня остались самые хорошие от этого центра и от общины. Надеюсь, что у нас даже какой-либо контакт завяжется.

----------

Bob (21.06.2012), Pema Sonam (21.06.2012), Raudex (21.06.2012), Джигме (21.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (21.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Фил (21.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2012)

----------


## Neroli

> Ой, нет! Нет! пусть лучше выгоняют!


Воот! Учитесь видеть плюсы. Тема могла бы быть "Изнасилование монаха в центре АП ОН." -))  :EEK!:

----------

Pedma Kalzang (21.06.2012), Аньезка (21.06.2012), Денис Евгеньев (21.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (21.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Кузьмич (22.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.06.2012), Топпер- (21.06.2012), Фил (21.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2012)

----------


## Kittisaro

В данной ситуации, как я понял, присутствуют только нетерпимость к ближнему и власть килес над здравым рассудком. 
Однако Будда - лучший судья во всех спорах. Надо обращаться к суттам и размышлять как Будда рассудил бы ту или иную ситуацию.
Мне пришла в голову такая экстраполяция:

"Так я слышал. Однажды Благословенный находился в Саваттхи в Роще Джеты. Услышав о недавней ссоре с участием 
монахов, он подошел к группе тех монахов и спросил их:
- Что здесь случилось, монахи?
- Господин, к нам приходили последователи Урувелы Кассапы, хотели чайку попить и все такое.
- И что же вы им ответили?
- Мы прогнали их, Господин! Ибо нече народ мутить!
 Тогда Благословенный сел на приготовленное ему ложе и обратился к монахам:
- ..."

Концовку предлагаю додумать самим. Но думаю, что она была бы в стиле:

"Когда другие порицают меня, или порицают Дхамму, или порицают Сангху, то вы, монахи, не должны испытывать ни гнева, ни недовольства, ни неприязни в сердце. Если вы, монахи, будете сердиться и горевать, когда другие порицают меня, или порицают Дхамму, или порицают Сангху, то вам же будет от этого ущерб.
  Когда другие порицают меня, или порицают Дхамму, или порицают Сангху, то вы, монахи, должны разъяснить как неверно то, что неверно. По такой-то причине это неверно, по такой-то причине это неправильно и нет этого у нас, и нельзя у нас этого найти". ДН 1.

----------

Ittosai (21.06.2012), Lion Miller (21.06.2012), Vladiimir (21.06.2012), Аминадав (21.06.2012), Вова Л. (21.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (21.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (21.06.2012), Дондог (10.08.2012), Друкпа Кюнле (31.05.2018), Дхармананда (21.06.2012), Тао (21.06.2012), Топпер- (21.06.2012), Федор Ф (21.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

> Суть троллинга в том, что изначально знаешь (или предполагаешь) реакцию на свой поступок. Если не знаешь и не прелполагаешь, то я написал почему это должно было случиться именно так. При чем тут собственные учителя АПКК и прочие другие слухи я не знаю. В любом буддийском центре вы не можете прводить обучение без разрешения непосредственного учителя этого центра. Будь вы хоть Далай-ламой)


А о каком обучении речь?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> В апреле приезжал в Москву и тогда тоже отменилась вечером в середине недели одна встреча, и я решил посетить какой-либо центр. Выбор был между АПОН и центром Дзогчен Шри Сингха, т.к. оба работали по будням. Тогда я решил посетить центр Дзогчен Шри Сингха. Приехал также без предупреждения, и вы знаете, приняли очень хорошо. Я даже не ожидал такого. Я поприсутствовал на лекции, потом после занятия и разговор был интересный, и центр мне показали, и детскую программу. В общем, впечатления у меня остались самые хорошие от этого центра и от общины. Надеюсь, что у нас даже какой-либо контакт завяжется.


Да вроде как в ньингмапинских центрах обычно народ миролюбивый  :Smilie:  и пытаются обучаться. да и на контакт легко идут

----------

Pema Sonam (21.06.2012), Джигме (21.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (21.06.2012), Топпер- (21.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Т.к. общие аргументы уже высказаны всеми желающими, и дабы не плодить разговоры по кругу, на правах автора темы, закрываю её.

----------

Dechen Norzang (21.06.2012), Eugeny (21.06.2012), SlavaR (20.07.2012), Ануруддха (21.06.2012), Буль (21.06.2012), Джнянаваджра (21.06.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (21.06.2012), Йосель Чойдрон (21.06.2012), Маша_ла (21.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.06.2012), Шенпен (21.06.2012)

----------

